# This chick is mental.... tell me this isn't a LF



## Geminigirl (Jan 1, 2011)

I was on another board and supposedly this chick was being "outted" for being a fraud. She claims her hair is real and her eyes.LMFAO are real. She's some type of guru for I don't know what age group. I don't really care to discuss the drama on here, but a lot of people on this other board were saying her hair looks real. NOW... check out the 6:07 mark where she is professing her hair is real, and tell me you don't peep the lace. I can't be crazy and I am good at spotting weaves and wigs, and LF are the easiest because of the hairline. She almost had me fooled with the dim lighting til she did that close up. Peep it and feedback please


YouTube - Update and addressing the Gossip

6:07 mark. Really look into that hairline lol cause it goes quick. Pause if need be.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 1, 2011)

I know exactly who your talking about, it funny cause her older vids look like it's really her hair. I just feel bad for everyone who bought her products thinking that's what she's been using her entire regimen.

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## SND411 (Jan 1, 2011)

Just ignore her. If it helps her sleep at night, then faking it she will do.


----------



## Iamhim (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah I've seen her YT channel...and I think there have been other threads about her before on here. I really don't care if her hair and her eyes are real, I just can't take her videos. I can't explain it, they are just..... weird.


----------



## tropical-punch (Jan 1, 2011)

Ms. Neish Neish


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea it's just funny to me. What is wrong in the world when people have to do things like this? Why do you need some fake internet persona? What is wrong in your life? **** that's a wig point blank. Lots of people wear them...who cares, do you and do you proud.

IDK why this irks me but it does. I'm bored y'all forgive me.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 1, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Just ignore her. If it helps her sleep at night, then faking it she will do.




girl what makes you think i pay attention to her lol?  I was on another board and she came up. I watched the vid and saw what I saw. I am not into makeup. I got my peeps I watch on YT. I'm just saying does anyone else see the lace?


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jan 1, 2011)

LOL I knew it was going to be her. No comment on the hair...but if she is selling hair products and attributing this "growth" to it, then she needs to come clean.

Her eyes are fake for sure, the contacts are noticeable and in even in one of her own videos she forgot to put her contacts in. Why lie? From another board: 
Taneshasadvice Eyes

Wear your contacts, enjoy the look they give but why wear weave and contacts and LIE as if they are real to be this "exotic mixed" girl when you're pretty as you really are?


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 1, 2011)

You know maybe she is mental. That kind of behavior reminds of that kelly girl from real housewives.....She might not think she is lying, she might have lost her grasp on reality..


----------



## SND411 (Jan 1, 2011)

song_of_serenity said:


> LOL I knew it was going to be her. No comment on the hair...
> 
> Her eyes are fake for sure, the contacts are noticeable and in even in one of her own videos she forgot to put her contacts in. Why lie?



Maybe she put on brown contacts?


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 1, 2011)

She is a pretty girl.  There are tons of women on this very site who have hair just as long, if not longer, than hers so it's plausible that it is all her own hair.  What is wrong with people on that other board where they feel the need to "call out" a random youtuber to convince her to prove that her hair is real?  

Why does it matter?  If people are so offended by her and think she is lying, why keep watching her videos?

They must really have absolutely nothing else going on in their lives to devote so much time and so many threads trying to figure out if her hair is real.

For the record, I do not see any lace.

I've had people accuse me of wearing a wig since they did not believe that my curly hair was my own. I completely understand her point.

With respect to her eyes, the photos above clearly show that she uses contacts.  I am not a subscriber so I do not know anything about the claim that her eye color is lighter than pictured above.


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 1, 2011)

^^ I don't think its that its not plausible its that she shows you the lace while saying the words "it grows out of my scalp" I don't really care if its real or not but it seems wrong to sell things to newbies when you are bold-faced lying.....I am glad I never crossed paths with someone like her when I first started this journey....


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 1, 2011)

Ok we all know or should know brown contacts are very ugly and noteciable. they are the hardest to blend IMO.

Natural i agree especially the website they have dedicated to hating these gurus. That was too much and I had to click the red x. Like I said I don't watch this chick it was my first time seeing her tonight, but in this particular video i posted, and her straight face, at the 6:07 mark, you can CLEARLY see the lace. That's a wig point black period no matter how you spin it. I can't speak on older vids or what her hair used to look like, but in that video above. It's a lace.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jan 1, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Maybe she put on brown contacts?


Her blue contacts are very obvious. Contacts usually have a weird "dead eye fish" effect. One color, one dimensional when eye color is usually made up of many pigments (which is why the contacts claiming to give a more realistic effect blend colors)

It's really interesting to see, dunno much about her but I have seen her posted here before and on BHM this very topic came up. 

Again, if she IS selling a product and claiming that "this gave me this awesome growth/health etc" and it's fake then that's just low.


----------



## CandyCurls (Jan 1, 2011)

I used to subscribe to her! Ok, the hair is one thing, but I know she's not trying to front with those eyes. You can always tell they are contacts if the pupils are large.


----------



## make_me_over (Jan 1, 2011)

Is this a lace front or weave too?
YouTube - my naturally curly hair routine


----------



## Mrs. N Lugo (Jan 1, 2011)

The infamous Taneshasadvice, lol.  She's such a pretty girl and I actually thought it was her hair until the fish tail braid tutorial 
YouTube - How To Make A Fishtail Braid

Shima and Taneshasadvice both come across as delusional.  Those are the only 
youtubers I believe lie about their hair being real....or the only 2 I've noticed.

ETA Happy New Year and I fixed the link.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 1, 2011)

Also at the 6:07 mark she almost slipped up and said INDIAN. She goes "This is IND- 100% my hair" I showed my mom and sis and they can't really tell either. I guess I must be just that good at spotting fake hair lol.


----------



## TheGlamorousLife (Jan 1, 2011)

I think this is the same lady that got busted/outted for lying about being a nurse.

But in all honesty I didn't see a lacefront.


----------



## ms.blue (Jan 1, 2011)

Tanesha is a delutional liar.  That is not her real hair but the weave she uses is really good.  My problem w/ her is that she uses too much make up, her accent keeps changing, her showoff videos which makes her pathetic.  She is a pretty girl but I also believe she has some self hate issues (changing her last name to a italian last name and wearing foundation that is 3 shades lighter than her actual skin tone).

This thread will get close soon b/c its going to ugly real soon.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 1, 2011)

Ms N for some reason that link doesn't work for me.

And make me over your vid is loading now. I'ma need a close up.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jan 1, 2011)

Just because others do it, doesn't mean it's okay to sell products based off of lies. The mentality of just brushing it off and giving people "passes" cause "it helps them sleep at night" is just further permitting the issue. If everyone gives them a pass, then they're just gonna keep being dishonest. People like that need to be busted. And if you realize that someone is lying, I don't see the problem in bringing that concern to the surface.  It doesn't mean you don't have a life.  It just means you care about the impact it could have on other people.  Just like I wouldn't want a tobacco company claiming to have "healthy cigarettes" and selling them to consumers, when really they're just as dangerous if not more.


----------



## CB1731 (Jan 1, 2011)

I can't tell her hair is fake but I'm new to this so forgive me. However, I was just checking out a few of her videos just to see what she's like maybe subscribe but she said she cut her hair all the way up to about APL and it grew in two months all the way to her waist. riiiight. She's a pretty girl though.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Jan 1, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> Is this a lace front or weave too?
> YouTube - my naturally curly hair routine


Dude that looks like her hair. She is really beautiful!


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 1, 2011)

Awww well I see it Glam. and YES that is her.


this came from the one site:

Ok, I was going to leave this girl alone and mind my own business. But I recently came across her channel again ( have known about it for a while now, but I was always too disgusted to watch her videos) and this is really pissing me off about her. The fact that she walks around flipping that lace wig and making her subscribers think that its real. I have known Tanesha for 6 years now and That is not her real hair! And for those of you who don't know what a lace wig is, google it. Its a wig with a thin layer of mesh instead of tracks that blends in with your skin giving the appearance of real hair. I know she is wearing a lace wig because myself as well as my friend use to go to school with her and she was always buying wigs and weaves and trying to trick people into believe its her real hair. One minute her hair is short and the next her hair is long! Her natural hair texture is a very kinky 4a. So don't buy this bull about her hair being naturally like that. In reality it is a full lace wig she is wearing. Its a very good looking lace wig! I will compliment her on that, but its a wig none the less. 

You all probably figured this one out, but she is an extremely self hating black woman. She wants to believe that she is Italian (hence the pseudonym "Telagotti", her real name is Tyndale) and she will do anything to appear less "black". Even lying about her contact lenses being real as well as lying about her hair. She is NOT a nurse, but a CNA (certified nurses aide). For those of you who do not know what that is, its far from being a glamorous job! She was always extremely unfocused in school, so much so that I wonder how she even passed the certification exam to become a CNA! 

This girl is a pathological liar! The BMW that she boasts as being her own, is RENTED! She does not live in a mansion, but rents a house! My other friends who are closer to her say that she has huge amounts of credit card debt because of her excessive spending! Which is why she created that haircare line. And while we're on that note, I pity the person who bought that load of nonsense, those products are no different from dollar store shampoos. Read the ingredients of the shampoo. One of the first ingredients is Sodium Lauryl Sulphate! This stuff strips your hair of all its oils and nutrients. You're better off washing your hair with a billo pad! Don't even let me get started on that scam she was pulling with her boyfriend (who works in a grocery store!!).

Here is something that I am sure not many of you have figured out. You know when she says she is "busy" and can't go online to respond to people? She is lying! She is always online! Just under different screen names. Some of you may be familiar with a screen name "DominicanMami" or "ItalianGuidette" (something along those lines), these user names can often be seen saying how "Tanesha is not black! She is mixed. She doesn't look like a N*gger"...Blah blah blah! its her who writes that crap!! Its her pretending to be other people harassing her subscribers who say she looks "black". She is extremely self hating! And goes on the under these names and also writes to other youtube gurus. You don't believe me? Ask yourselves this, Tanesha bands anyone who talks trash on her videos. Why is she allowing these two maniac users to continue to write on her comment board?? Because "they" are "her"! Be on the look out for users on her comment section who swear her eye color are real and that they have known her since she was a child and her eyes have always been real. Most likely these are just her other user names trying to manipulate people.

I still keep in contact with Tanesha sometimes...This girl is completely FAKE. She always has been and I suppose she always will be. Its just sad she has so many people following her thinking she is genuine. When in reality she is just a crazy woman seeking fame at all costs.

P.S. No she is not 23, the girl is touching 26! 









Ms. blue.....nooooo yyyy? I mean it's just my opinion. I could be wrong I mean it looks fake to me.


----------



## make_me_over (Jan 1, 2011)

Keshieshimmer said:


> Dude that looks like her hair. She is really beautiful!



That's what I said and I see her scalp at 7:40. But I don't know a lot about weave & wigs so that's why I asked.


----------



## CandyCurls (Jan 1, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> Also at the 6:07 mark she almost slipped up and said INDIAN. She goes "This is IND- 100% my hair"



 I had to go back and watch it again to hear that part.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 1, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> Is this a lace front or weave too?
> YouTube - my naturally curly hair routine



LMAO. Yes this is fake as well. The hairline people the hairline is always the give away especially in the upper region where the forehead is. I don't deny it's a good lace, but her claiming it's hers is killing me. Just KIR. No one is paying your bills on the internet. Tons of people on YT are making that paper off this wig game. just KIR. If you lie about this what else you lying about?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 1, 2011)

i dont see why people put so much effort into her

and when did she start selling stuff?  i never knew she was selling things

any whoo...  i think if she bothers soooo many people, why not ignore her.  threads like this only give her more hits thus causing her videos to pop up more when the newbies do random searches.

also, when i was a newbie i came across her videos too.  i think any newbie who "falls" for any "buy this and get hair to your butt in 2months" probably needs to learn a lesson or 2 in life.  sh!t dont come easy, there are no miracles in a bottle, there's no such thing as insta-growth...  it takes time, patience, constancy, and if it takes buying into some snake oil to figure it out, let folk learn their lesson


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 1, 2011)

@ Mrs N....You are right in this video I think its her real hair.... at 7:42 exactly pause it...
But in the video this thread is about you can see lace... Perhaps she just adds pieces and doesn't think that's worth mentioning....?


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 1, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> That's what I said and I see her scalp at 7:40. But I don't know a lot about weave & wigs so that's why I asked.




LOL really? Is your scalp that dark? Because I am darker...WAY darker then her and my scalp isn't that dark. LF wigs are made to look real. that scalp is dark and plastic-y look IMHO.

also why are the parts parted perfectly in those two places? did she part her hair in a straight part there? Forgive me I skipped around the vid but maybe I missed something.....erplexed


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 1, 2011)

In hopes of avoiding a lock. I will not argue. I already stated I think her hair is fake. You can voice your opinion and we will leave it at that. i think she has a mental issue and I will leave it at that.


----------



## Petiteness (Jan 1, 2011)

song_of_serenity said:


>



woooww
I remember a thread here a while back about this girl.  People were going extra hard trying to prove those eyes were real.. even calling other members haters because they believed in her eyes so much 

deceiving.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow!  Someone is spending an awful lot of time focused on a former classmate.  And if this poster hates the girl so much and thinks she is fake, why would they keep in touch "sometimes"?

This just does not make any sense.  Maybe I'm just too logical for my own good.

If she did in fact create a hair care line, based on the use of a wig, she would not be the first.  Motions (relaxer company) just did a photo shoot with nothing but wigs.



Geminigirl said:


> Awww well I see it Glam. and YES that is her.
> 
> 
> this came from the one site:
> ...


----------



## make_me_over (Jan 1, 2011)

ok well w/e. If it is a wig, good for her...moving on


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 1, 2011)

Totally agree natural. Some people are way too much, that's why we have to be careful on these here internets. People finding personal pics of people and posting them all over. I mean YT is public, but some people get a kick out of things like this.

I didn't read that whole thing but i did read some highlights. The whole site it came from is too much, but I only had one question. What ya'll think at that 6:07 mark, if you can't spot the lace, how about the slip up in words?


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 1, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> ok well w/e. If it is a wig, good for her...moving on



thanks!!!!


----------



## Almaz (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow she must have had a rough or crazy homelife. 







Geminigirl said:


> Awww well I see it Glam. and YES that is her.
> 
> 
> this came from the one site:
> ...


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 1, 2011)

This is actually very sad....She is so pretty on the outside and must be in pain on the inside......


----------



## Priss Pot (Jan 1, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> Wow! Someone is spending an awful lot of time focused on a former classmate. And if this poster hates the girl so much and thinks she is fake, why would they keep in touch "sometimes"?
> 
> This just does not make any sense. Maybe I'm just too logical for my own good.
> 
> If she did in fact create a hair care line, based on the use of a wig, she would not be the first. Motions (relaxer company) just did a photo shoot with nothing but wigs.


 

I don't think that poster was spending a lot of time; she was just relaying the past.  Lying is lying.  There is nothing illogical about noticing that something in the milk ain't clean. That is NOT the same thing as "focusing."  If someone you went to school with was one way, but grew up portraying him/herself as always having been another way, I'm sure you would notice that the person is lying, right?  To notice that and to relay the truth is that....it's not like the poster went DIGGING for information and conducted her own FBI investigation.


----------



## Almaz (Jan 1, 2011)

Such a pretty girl what a waste


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 1, 2011)

Mrs. N Lugo said:


> The infamous Taneshasadvice, lol.  She's such a pretty girl and I actually thought it was her hair until the fish tail braid tutorial http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmzgNx_RnCs&feature=fvw.
> 
> Shima and Taneshasadvice both come across as delusional.  Those are the only youtubers I believe lie about their hair being real....or the only 2 I've noticed.




ok I am watching this now and the bang part?!? c'mon son!


----------



## ms-gg (Jan 1, 2011)

Just some small tooth comb detangling: 

YouTube - my naturally curly hair routine


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 1, 2011)

Ummm, maybe you did not realize it but that post above with all the details was pulled from an entire blog dedicated to bashing this girl.  That is "focusing" in my book.  They went digging for info about her car being rented, her house being rented, her boyfriend's job etc.  It's like this girl has her own CSI team tracking her movements.

TaneshasAdvice - dedicated site to bashing this girl

I do not care that much about people from my school days reimaging themselves in adulthood.  I have far too many other things going on in my life to focus on their lifestyle changes. 

Is she lying?  I have no idea....and I do not care.  I'm not subscribing and I'm not buying whatever hair product she is selling.  And on that note, I'm sure this thread will be locked soon.



Priss Pot said:


> I don't think that poster was spending a lot of time; she was just relaying the past.  Lying is lying.  There is nothing illogical about noticing that something in the milk ain't clean. That is NOT the same thing as "focusing."*  If someone you went to school with was one way, but grew up portraying him/herself as always having been another way, I'm sure you would notice that the person is lying, right? * To notice that and to relay the truth is that....it's not like the poster went DIGGING for information and conducted her own FBI investigation.


----------



## Netta1 (Jan 1, 2011)

There are a lot of people on youtube who I think are mental in real life....ah well...

back to the twilight zone marathon....


----------



## TheGlamorousLife (Jan 1, 2011)

wow.
thats all i can say.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 1, 2011)

Netta1 said:


> There are a lot of people on youtube who I think are mental in real life....ah well...
> 
> back to the twilight zone marathon....




lol i'm watching the house marathon  thank god for marathons


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 1, 2011)

smh


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jan 1, 2011)

Saw the fishtail video.....oh no sweetie its painfully obvious.....


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 1, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> TaneshasAdvice - dedicated site to bashing this girl


 
WOW,,,,, I don't know what to feel.... I don't to laugh (although the ladies at that site are HILARIOUS) because i really think something may really be wrong with her and they are trying to find ways to press charges against her....


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Jan 1, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Maybe she put on brown contacts?


 


Stoppit!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 1, 2011)

NaturalBeauty<3 said:


> Stoppit!



uh oh!!! once the whole gang is in here the locks are sure to happen


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jan 1, 2011)

YouTube - How To Make A Fishtail Braid

In this video look at the end of the braid Cheap beauty supply


----------



## Netta1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol i'm watching the house marathon  thank god for marathons



OH wow theres a house marathon on...I better tell my hubby...what channel hon?


----------



## diadall (Jan 1, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Just some small tooth comb detangling:
> 
> YouTube - my naturally curly hair routine



When I saw that I kind of gasped.  I could never rake through my hair like that.  I noticed she was going to start at the top and then decided to start from the bottom.  She should have just found her wide tooth comb.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 1, 2011)

USA  or TBS...  no, USA, just checked


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 1, 2011)

Well I guess those talking bout this thread getting locked are probably the ones flagging it to get locked. Oh well though, I had a nice discussion with those who participated and while it lasts......

and please take your marathon discussion to PM land or off topic.I know your trying to be rude but what eva lol. this thread was about the chick with the LF.....


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jan 1, 2011)

YouTube - Haul from UK
this one is the worse blending of all


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> uh oh!!! once the whole gang is in here the locks are sure to happen


 
How long you been in here Mo?!
you fake.


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> Well I guess those talking bout this thread getting locked are probably the ones flagging it to get locked. Oh well though, I had a nice discussion with those who participated and while it lasts......
> 
> and please take your marathon discussion to PM land or off topic.I know your trying to be rude but what eva lol. this thread was about the chick with the LF.....


 


anyone else uncomfortable watching that video?


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 1, 2011)

NaturalBeauty<3 said:


> How long you been in here Mo?!
> you fake.





I come in peace, maybe I don't know what you are talking bout....


----------



## diadall (Jan 1, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> Wow!  Someone is spending an awful lot of time focused on a former classmate.  And if this poster hates the girl so much and thinks she is fake, why would they keep in touch "sometimes"?
> 
> This just does not make any sense.  Maybe I'm just too logical for my own good.
> 
> *If she did in fact create a hair care line, based on the use of a wig, she would not be the first.  Motions (relaxer company) just did a photo shoot with nothing but wigs.*




Knowing that they use wigs, do you use Motions?  I never have and I didn't know they used wigs.  Just because someone else does something unethical doesn't make it right.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 1, 2011)

NaturalBeauty<3 said:


> How long you been in here Mo?!
> you fake.



I KNOW I KNOW!!! i forget to pm peoples... my bad, wont happen again... i've been here since post one


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 1, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> uh oh!!! once the whole gang is in here the locks are sure to happen




I guess...was nice while it lasted...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 1, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> I guess...was nice while it lasted...



yeah, i'm starting to think that once the mods realize a select few have posted in a thread that there is a lock needed...  i dunno why, last time we didnt even do nothing!


----------



## Netta1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> ...and please take your marathon discussion to PM land or off topic.I know your trying to be rude but what eva lol. this thread was about the chick with the LF.....



My bad...hommie I was not trying to rude...geesh what type of world do you live in where you expect the worst? Must be hard... 



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> USA  or TBS...  no, USA, just checked



Thanks Love  

and I'm out....


----------



## knt1229 (Jan 1, 2011)

She reminds me of the black actress from Baywatch, Tracy Bingam. Their hair is even similiar.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jan 1, 2011)

Pretty girl. Seems nuttier than a Yuletide fruitcake though.

About that board (bored) php site.... wow. Some people have ALOT of time on their hands. Is it really that serious? Really?  I mean..... REALLY? They seem almost as nutty as she is. Seriously.


----------



## tricie (Jan 1, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> *Also at the 6:07 mark she almost slipped up and said INDIAN. She goes "This is IND- 100% my hair" *I showed my mom and sis and they can't really tell either. I guess I must be just that good at spotting fake hair lol.



It really did sound like she was about to say, "this is Indian Remy hair #452139 in 1B" or something!


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 1, 2011)

Netta1 said:


> My bad...hommie I'm was not trying to rude...geesh what type of world do you live in where you expect the worst? Must be hard...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am sorry. I thought you were trying to be rude. I am so used to seeing that on here while lurking. Seriously no beef.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 1, 2011)

NaturalBeauty<3 said:


> anyone else uncomfortable watching that video?




I took it out because i know that will def get the thread locked....but no ma'am


----------



## Netta1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> I am sorry. I thought you were trying to be rude. I am so used to seeing that on here while lurking. Seriously no beef.




Thats okay Love, I'm sorry for hijacking...Happy New Year to you


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 1, 2011)

tricie said:


> It really did sound like she was about to say, "this is Indian Remy hair #452139 in 1B" or something!




LOL all that? Your a trip.


again I don't want no e-beef on here. I barely have friends on here as it is lol. I seriously thought y'all were trying to be rude cause you didn't like the topic and cause it's going to get locked.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 1, 2011)

I had never even heard of this person until tonight.  (thanks for the entertainment. )

However, I watched several videos and it seems like she adds pieces to her natural hair.  MY LF detector only spots the really horrid (LOL!)  The color and sheen of the hair tends to change from video to video just like my old weave hair.  I guess if she was more upfront about it, people would overlook it because she is a pretty girl.

The content of the videos however leave a lot to be desired.

This comment from that other website broke me down tho:


> Though there are black girls with long hair, some just buy it *cough*tanesha*cough*


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I KNOW I KNOW!!! i forget to pm peoples... my bad, wont happen again... i've been here since post one


 
 Get it together, Mo.
Get. It. Together.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 1, 2011)

Netta1 said:


> Thanks okay love, I'm sorry for hijacking...Happy New Year to you



aww thanks you too!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 1, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> LOL all that? Your a trip.
> 
> 
> again I don't want no e-beef on here. I barely have friends on here as it is lol. I seriously thought y'all were trying to be rude cause you didn't like the topic and cause it's going to get locked.



oh no.... we LOVE topics like this lol


----------



## Danniquin (Jan 1, 2011)

Idk about weather her hair is real or not, but I just want to point out that she didn't slip up and almost say Indian, she sad this in INDEED 100% my hair, if you think I'm reaching, just listen about 30 seconds before 6:07 she said it another time.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 1, 2011)

Danniquin said:


> Idk about weather her hair is real or not, but I just want to point out that she didn't slip up and almost say Indian, she sad this in INDEED 100% my hair, if you think I'm reaching, just listen about 30 seconds before 6:07 she said it another time.



Oh I most def heard her say INDEED loud and clear about two time before that slip up, but it was just the IND, the weird jerky movement and the quick show of her bangs that got me. But hey you say Tomato, I say tamato..


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 1, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> I took it out because i know that will def get the thread locked....but no ma'am



Wait what video?...I want to see it too!....I'm nosy rosie PM me please


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 1, 2011)

arosieworld said:


> Wait what video?...I want to see it too!....I'm nosy rosie PM me please



i was wondering the same thing!!! I WANNA SEE!!!


----------



## brg240 (Jan 1, 2011)

hmm well i was giving her the benefit of a doubt with her hair (i can not spot fake hair unless they are painfully obvious.) but saying she cut to apl and it grew to wl in two months. :/ well...

those are obvious contacts. anyway she's really pretty and idc but it's a shame if she's lying and making money off people. 

Also, I guess I don't understand the point of lying about wearing fake hair or contacts.


----------



## golden1 (Jan 1, 2011)

People who go out their way to say what God did not give someone are stranger than those who might or might not lie about what God gave them.  

None of us are standing over her head or playing in her head personally to say what might not be her hair.  Until then, we mind our own hair.  Focus.  2011.  Let's go.


----------



## Danniquin (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm really not good at spotting lacefronts unless it's those helmet type ones but her hair looks real in this video: YouTube - Pics of me with shorter hair and long hair


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 1, 2011)

Danniquin said:


> I'm really not good at spotting lacefronts unless it's those helmet type ones but her hair looks real in this video: YouTube - Pics of me with shorter hair and long hair



not fair.... i want her waist line...


----------



## ms-gg (Jan 1, 2011)

> I'm really not good at spotting lacefronts unless it's those helmet type ones but her hair looks real in this video: YouTube - Pics of me with shorter hair and long hair



But did you see the detangling video I posted lol.  

YouTube - my naturally curly hair routine


If it wasn't for haircare boards I might have believed her and bought some products if I didn't know any better....


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 1, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> Totally agree natural. Some people are way too much, that's why we have to be careful on these here internets. People finding personal pics of people and posting them all over. I mean YT is public, but some people get a kick out of things like this.
> 
> I didn't read that whole thing but i did read some highlights. The whole site it came from is too much, but I only had one question. What ya'll think at that 6:07 mark, if you can't spot the lace, how about the slip up in words?


 
I didn't spot it, what am I looking for? I thought it was her hair, figured it wasn't her eyes but positively hated the way she talked. I knew that was fake.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 1, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> But did you see the detangling video I posted lol.
> 
> YouTube - my naturally curly hair routine
> 
> ...



dude, if that's a lf... then i see why some chicks shave off their own hair line to glue their lf on better...  cause i would have never thought in a million years that would be a lf.

but of course i've never seen any really high quality lf in person so i have no freakin clue.  the lf my friends wear are all synthetic


----------



## Danniquin (Jan 1, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> But did you see the detangling video I posted lol.
> 
> YouTube - my naturally curly hair routine
> 
> ...



Lol I'm young I haven't seen many lace-fronts in my days.
I don't see how the detangling video proves anything because she combs through the front. And if it's the way she ripped the comb that's supposed to be the evidence she held the ends of her hair so she wouldn't feel it.
 If that's a lace-front it's a darn good one and find me one just like it because my momma's watching this with me and she wants one just like it.

I wouldn't bet that her hair was real, but it's pretty convincing if it's fake.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 1, 2011)

Mrs. N Lugo said:


> The infamous Taneshasadvice, lol. She's such a pretty girl and I actually thought it was her hair until the fish tail braid tutorial http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmzgNx_RnCs&feature=fvw.
> 
> Shima and Taneshasadvice both come across as delusional. Those are the only youtubers I believe lie about their hair being real....or the only 2 I've noticed.


 
Working Link
YouTube - How To Make A Fishtail Braid


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 1, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> Is this a lace front or weave too?
> YouTube - my naturally curly hair routine



don't know if its real or not.. all i know is my barbie doll had hair just like that.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 1, 2011)

I never heard of this woman until this thread and I have no idea if she  claims that her hair growth is the result of using her product line. 

I did not realize that this was a debate about ethics.  Are we not still debating if she is using a wig? If it is a lace wig, it's a darn good one.  

To answer your question, I'm natural, so no I do not use Motions relaxer products. However, most if not all hair companies uses wigs/weaves for their ads i.e. Beyonce's Loreal hair color ads do not feature her real hair being colored.  I'm not sure if Keyshia Cole or Letoya Luckett used Luster's relaxer or not for their hair photos featured on the boxes, but I would not be surprised if it's weave.  They are both famous enough that they cannot risk a bad relaxer messing up their own hair.
 



diadall said:


> [/B]
> 
> Knowing that they use wigs, do you use Motions?  I never have and I didn't know they used wigs.  Just because someone else does something unethical doesn't make it right.


----------



## qchelle (Jan 1, 2011)

Ok, so I have no idea who this chick is...but this is pure hilarity!!  Especially about her ex-classmate ratting her out! Daaang!  I believe the classmate!   That was pretty well written for a riled-up young person (who I'm assuming has a twinge of ghettoness to her lol).  It didn't come across as bashing, to me.  Just trying to help out people subscribed to her/buying her stuff by pulling the wool off of their eyes.  

This chick is hilarious!  Also sad at the same time   I do feel sorry for her...but this kind of entertainment at 4:30am is....wonderful!  Lemme go finish reading the thread and watch some more of her videos!  (Clearly I need to go to bed lol)

ETA: oh, and I'm watching the Monk marathon!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 1, 2011)

YouTube - my naturally curly hair routine


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jan 1, 2011)

I always thought her hair was fake. I didn't know her eyes were fake though, wow! There was a long thread about her last year or so in which some defended her and the rest were set in believing she was a fraud. I see my intuitions were correct and that she is a fraud.

That's not a wig though, it's tracks I believe which is why she's careful brushing certain parts. This was all discussed thoroughly last year.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 1, 2011)

sylver2 said:


> don't know if its real or not.. all i know is my barbie doll had hair just like that.


*my first roll for 2011!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jan 1, 2011)

CurlyMoo said:


> I didn't spot it, what am I looking for? I thought it was her hair, figured it wasn't her eyes but positively hated the way she talked. I knew that was fake.


I can't stand how she speaks either, that's what majorly irked me about her along with how she keeps looking at herself. She's insufferable.


----------



## qchelle (Jan 1, 2011)

SUPER SWEET said:


> YouTube - Haul from UK
> this one is the worse blending of all



OMG I am over her dyyying!  Do you hear her "accent"??   OMG...I'm still listening to it! bahahahaa!! (I really need to go to bed lol) She did NOT sound like this is those other videos!!


----------



## Danniquin (Jan 1, 2011)

qchelle said:


> OMG I am over her dyyying!  Do you hear her "accent"??   OMG...I'm still listening to it! bahahahaa!! (I really need to go to bed lol) She did NOT sound like this is those other videos!!



She sounds like she's trying to sound like Rihanna.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 1, 2011)

Y'all are like some detectives up in here!


----------



## CB1731 (Jan 1, 2011)

qchelle said:


> OMG I am over her dyyying! Do you hear her "accent"??  OMG...I'm still listening to it! bahahahaa!! (I really need to go to bed lol) She did NOT sound like this is those other videos!!


 
You have me laughing so hard right now. My babies are sleeping and I'm so loud. LOL I think I'm tired too.


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Jan 1, 2011)

I dont think it's a wig. I'm pretty sure it's tracks. In another video, I think it's called background of my hair or something like that, she shows the long section and you can see her actual hair blended in. She looks about shoulder length. 

She's........interesting. She shares horrible advice and talks like a 10 yr old.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 1, 2011)

*our brand new Astrozier1 *******  o-m-g I just love her!!!

I love the accents, I love the contacts, and I love the hair!!
 I really wish I knew where to order it seriously, that curly hair is banging!!!*


----------



## CrissieD (Jan 1, 2011)

I think I used to be a subscriber of hers. Very pretty girl. I always thought her hair was real. I just didn't like when she started trying to sell "growth aides"


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 1, 2011)

YouTube - TaneshasAdvice's Channel 
*wow her hair grows fast! 
seriously her curly hair is to die for

hers or not

YouTube - TaneshasAdvice's Channel
*


----------



## Raine054 (Jan 1, 2011)

I for one, am not fooled.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Jan 1, 2011)

hmmm... i can't tell if its her hair or not, but i never did have a good 'weave radar'.

OT: she reminds me of janet jackson for some reason & i don't know why :scratchch


----------



## HoneyA (Jan 1, 2011)

I used to wear a lot of fake hair. There is a look that fake hair has even if it's 100% human hair and you cannot get away from it however you try to blend it. The look is there when the hair is dry and glaringly obvious when it's wet.

ETA: Oh yeah I remember watching the last video posted a while ago. Just found it by chance on YT. I remember . Whatever, if that's her hustle.


----------



## CrissieD (Jan 1, 2011)

I just checked out that YouTube basher site. Those people are Psycho


----------



## HoneyA (Jan 1, 2011)

Danniquin said:


> She sounds like she's trying to sound like Rihanna.



I thought it was just me. Had me wondering if she had Bajan parents are something. That's how I remembered I had seen the video before because I had thought the same thing then.


----------



## Sugarhoney (Jan 1, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> Awww well I see it Glam. and YES that is her.
> 
> 
> this came from the one site:
> ...




I'm very confused... erplexed  Taneisha has said that she is Jamaican, not Dominican or "exotic". Her baby's daddy/or husband is Dominican. She said she was a CNA on her videos, and she lived with her parents in that "mansion". I think that "friend" who said she knew her is lying. If you actually watch her older videos you see. Now she know damn well those are contacts. And I don't see the lace front, wouldn't the wig be sitting her her head? The lacefronts I've seen in person dont lay flat, especially when wet. erplexed

Now she is not innocent...I did catch her in a lie about her not wearing foundation and that being her "real" complexion. I asked her what foundation she was wearing on a video on her old YT station, and she said she didn't wear foundation, then on her new station she had a video saying the foundation was Makeupforever HD. erplexed

But I don't she why people care so much...


----------



## anon123 (Jan 1, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> Ummm, maybe you did not realize it but that post above with all the details was pulled from an entire blog dedicated to bashing this girl.  That is "focusing" in my book.  They went digging for info about her car being rented, her house being rented, her boyfriend's job etc.  It's like this girl has her own CSI team tracking her movements.
> 
> TaneshasAdvice - dedicated site to bashing this girl



I have no idea if this girl's hair is real or not, but the presence of this site takes away from the credibility of those criticizing her.  I mean, seriously, the act of setting up a discussion board to talk about this girl seems just about as crazy as pretending a LF is your hair.  Maybe crazier.   For real, it's a toss up.  At least with the YT girl, that may be her real hair so I don't _know_ she's crazy, but people spending all that time on that board have gone on ahead and _proved_ they ain't stable.


----------



## Cisselette (Jan 1, 2011)

How come her curly hair looks even longer than her straightened hair ? Hasn't she heard of shrinkage ? :eyebrows2


----------



## DigitalRain (Jan 1, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> I have no idea if this girl's hair is real or not, but the presence of this site takes away from the credibility of those criticizing her.  I mean, seriously, the act of setting up a discussion board to talk about this girl seems just about as crazy as pretending a LF is your hair.  Maybe crazier.   For real, it's a toss up.  At least with the YT girl, that may be her real hair so I don't _know_ she's crazy, but people spending all that time on that board have gone on ahead and _proved_ they ain't stable.



Exactly. Who in their right mind has the time to pick apart somebody apart piece by piece on a website? Its like a weird stalkerish obsession. It does make you wonder who's crazier, the people who are spending insane amounts of energy and time bashing her or HER.

She's not the first to lie about her looks/assets and she won't be the last. Life does go on folks.


----------



## theAlist (Jan 1, 2011)

DigitalRain said:


> *Exactly. Who in their right mind has the time to pick apart somebody apart piece by piece on a website?* Its like a weird stalkerish obsession. It does make you wonder who's crazier, the people who are spending insane amounts of energy and time bashing her or HER.
> 
> She's not the first to lie about her looks/assets and she won't be the last. Life does go on folks.



 Not just on that website either.


----------



## brg240 (Jan 1, 2011)

DigitalRain said:


> Exactly. Who in their right mind has the time to pick apart somebody apart piece by piece on a website? Its like a weird stalkerish obsession. It does make you wonder who's crazier, the people who are spending insane amounts of energy and time bashing her or HER.
> 
> She's not the first to lie about her looks/assets and she won't be the last. Life does go on folks.


actually it probably only took about 20-30 min so... maybe they were cheated by her or are hyper vigilant against liars (i should say i didn't click the site) but someone accused me of being crazy before because i had google and 5 min.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Jan 1, 2011)

ha ha ha this Video is insane, first she says she doesn't have the right comb. then she says she is going to start combing at the ends but goes straight for the middle of the hair shaft. 

watching her rake through "her hair" was disturbing,  if I did my hair like that I would not have any

no no no no no save your oney and viewing time and watch Longhairdon'tcare videos now that's a lady who knows how to detangle real hair!



Mrs. N Lugo said:


> The infamous Taneshasadvice, lol. She's such a pretty girl and I actually thought it was her hair until the fish tail braid tutorial http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmzgNx_RnCs&feature=fvw.
> 
> Shima and Taneshasadvice both come across as delusional. Those are the only youtubers I believe lie about their hair being real....or the only 2 I've noticed.


----------



## mzlatisha (Jan 1, 2011)

Its just like wow, hold on? sit in a mirror and look at yourself....this chick is funny as hell.


----------



## Mis007 (Jan 1, 2011)

She does have long hair, but will sometimes add attachments etc. The eyes are another story though.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jan 1, 2011)

Ok, I'm really rubbish at spotting weaves and wigs and stuff but her hair looks real to me. IDK. But the eyes... yeah definitely fake.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, if it is fake I have to say, it's a VERY good wig/weave/whatever she needs to hook people up with whoever does it for her, or if she does it herself she can make money by doing it for other people.


----------



## zenith (Jan 1, 2011)

Ahhhh i remember this chic with her faux-a33 brit/cockney accent.

I watch alot of hair tutotorials in YT and she is one person who NEVER shows the back of the head or crown when doing a hair tutorial. i.e parting with the fingers or a comb.

Her camera is aways angled to her forhead and below


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 1, 2011)

What a way to start off the new year 

This is bananas but I believe it.  People are something else....


----------



## Simply_elle (Jan 1, 2011)

YouTube - Pics of me with shorter hair and long hair

Forget the hair but in THIS video ^^^ She has on crazy amounts of makeup  I hate when women do this... I would kill for brown skin...and she washes it out with foundation..not to mention the contacts... 

That alone irks the heck out of me....


----------



## MsEveMarie (Jan 1, 2011)

I've seen this chick on YT for a while, but never subscribed b/c she comes off as all around fake to me (her accent/ and all of that extra light makeup), plus her personality (she makes it seems as if someones holding a gun to her head to make a YT vid, I don't find her vids to helpful at all). She's taking advantage of the fact that she has a good weave, that blends pretty well with her natural hair (Which is also beautiful as well). I was never really sure about her eye color b/c I'm not too good at pointing that out. Also was not sure about her hair but I knew something was up b/c of the way her hair line always seems to be off camera, and she always seems to be extra careful when she tries to prove that her hair is real. She doesn't go all up in her head and throughout her scalp to prove it, she just kind of tugs at it. Also when she's showing tutorials she moves around pretty stiffly, as to not disrupt her real hair moving away from the tracks. Now that I just saw the fishtail braid tutorial, I can say that she was rocking tracks (for that vid at least).


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 1, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> She is a pretty girl.  There are tons of women on this very site who have hair just as long, if not longer, than hers so it's plausible that it is all her own hair.  What is wrong with people on that other board where they feel the need to "call out" a random youtuber to convince her to prove that her hair is real?
> 
> Why does it matter?  If people are so offended by her and think she is lying, why keep watching her videos?
> 
> ...


i totally agree and I think people's reactions to her are rooted in jealousy/insecurity. Her eyes are definitely not real, but her hair looks fine to me. It's like we just can't believe when a black woman who doesn't look like Akeyz has "good hair", so to perpetuate that mindset we HAVE to prove that this girls hair is fake. Who is she? I have never heard of her before today.  It's so weird.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jan 1, 2011)

The more of her videos you watch, the more she benefits.  She is gettin revenue from all the views.  If I had time on my hands, I'd start controversy to make my views go up too.

But my online integrity is also important to me, so controversy wouldn't be my steelo.


----------



## Malaika1 (Jan 1, 2011)

All the make-up, fake-hair, fake eye colour, did I mention all the make-up?
There is only one thing that comes to mind when watching her videos - Trashy

She's young though, so maybe its just a phase she will grow out of


Stick to the truth!


----------



## jahzyira (Jan 1, 2011)

Maybe she puts "bcp" in her dominican conditioners?


----------



## mg1979 (Jan 1, 2011)

I read about halfway through this so I apologize if this has already been stated.....................I think she is being controversial on purpose to get more page views & subscribers! You know she would not be the first Youtuber to do that. After all, I hadn't even head of her til this thread & I clicked on the videos in this link over and over trying to spot that LF. For all we know she created that thread bashing herself.


----------



## andromeda (Jan 1, 2011)

what an interesting kerfuffle.



Kurlee said:


> i totally agree and I think *people's reactions to her are rooted in jealousy/insecurity. *Her eyes are definitely not real, but her hair looks fine to me. It's like* we just can't believe when a black woman who doesn't look like Akeyz has "good hair", so to perpetuate that mindset we HAVE to prove that this girls hair is fake*. Who is she? I have never heard of her before today.  It's so weird.



Yep, that's exactly what it comes down to.  *nods head with tongue planted firmly in cheek*


----------



## zenith (Jan 1, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> i totally agree and I think people's reactions to her are rooted in jealousy/insecurity. Her eyes are definitely not real, but her hair looks fine to me. It's like we just can't believe when a black woman who doesn't look like Akeyz has "good hair", so to perpetuate that mindset we HAVE to prove that this girls hair is fake. Who is she? I have never heard of her before today.  It's so weird.



If she's on YT being a hair guru and peddling hair products and what not then she should just part her hair in the middle and the sides... show us her scalp and K.I.M. 

Simple. That ought to shut up her jealous/insecure naysayers up!

But she won't because there's always a fool born everyday that will buy into her scam of growing shoulder length hair to waist length in 2 months and she knows it.

How you going to have a review on a flat iron and NOT ONCE plug it it and use on your hair to show pple how it works. Then when skeptics bring that up... "y'all just jelus of her injun hurr!!"


I am sick and tired of people saying "well that's her hustle, it ain't bothering me." So where do we draw the line on this type of hustling? 

If you are going to put yourself out there as an adviser to the masses on anything, then atleast be credible!!!


----------



## sensi sweetie (Jan 1, 2011)

I knew this thread was gunna be good when I saw 7 pages 

I know nothing of this chick so I don't have much to say except for she needs to work on her self esteem. Why she trying to convince all these people she supposedly don't give two sh!ts about?? That's what makes me suspicious.

 If she knew she was for real she wouldn't feel the need to defend herself so desperately


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jan 1, 2011)

I tried to watch other vids before I formed my opinion, but I could only make it about 2 min into them.  I am annoyed by her, but can't say for sure if it's her or me.  
I do like the tutorial on the fishtail though.  (too bad I already cut like half my hair off :/

(I think the video on "Chistmas Haul" says a lot about her (again, I only lasted as far as, "...See it came in this LV silk bag...")  and this whole situation though.  If you jump up in people's faces too much, be prepared to get smacked)


----------



## Mrs. N Lugo (Jan 1, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> i totally agree and I think people's reactions to her are rooted in jealousy/insecurity. Her eyes are definitely not real, but her hair looks fine to me. It's like we just can't believe when a black woman who doesn't look like Akeyz has "good hair", so to perpetuate that mindset we HAVE to prove that this girls hair is fake. Who is she? I have never heard of her before today.  It's so weird.



Funny thing is I agree with you.  I think a lot of woman may be jealous of her looks.  Some people wrote that she seems conceited (I totally disagree with that.)  I like how she is into herself (Lord knows I'm the same way).  But I still don't think her hair is real.  I thought it was real until I saw the fishtail braiding video she posted.  That extra long hair in the back of her head is 100% fake in her newer videos.   

All in all she is a lovely young lady and maybe she lies for more views.  We all know Youtube is a business for gurus like her.  I ain't mad at her, girl get that money.  But I still think her hair is fake, lol.


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 1, 2011)

^^^See the thing is, I dunno if her hair is real. The wet hair one looks real and the fishtail one is a little suspect, but I just find the fixation on her a bit strange. She is a pretty woman, nonetheless and if she is faking we should ask ourselves why so many black women feel that they are not beautiful unless they look "exotic".


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 1, 2011)

Love that people continue to throw around "hater" this and "insecure" that when the naysayers have valid points. The bashing site? Seriously, some people just hate lying and feel it's their "mission" to out fakes. I wouldn't do it 'cause I'm lazy, but it certainly doesn't make them crazy. It's the same thing as tmz...if the girl is a "youtube celeb" then obviously the site would get an audience.

Now do I think that is her hair? I dunno...I think she acts fishy but I won't call it fake until I place my hands in her scalp. If it is fake, she needs to stop frontin' (pun) and let me know where she got her wig from. Her selling stuff sucks, but if people are stupid enough to follow her, let them. I think people are stupid for a lot of stuff, but in 2011 I'm done trying to enlighten the blind.


----------



## ambs_0587 (Jan 1, 2011)

YouTube - How i put my curly hair up before bed 

ok here she is playing in her hair more. She also gives a shot if the back. Not sure still.


----------



## jdvzmommy (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm going to be very upset if I find out that that's a lf. I mean, how can you have a wig that looks that good and not give up the details on where you got it from? 

If it's true, that's just trifling.


----------



## tropical-punch (Jan 1, 2011)

For those who ask why so much effort is put into her or just ignore her....
The reason people keep talking and are so upset is because she is a fraud. She has scammed people out of money so those of you who may think she is harmless, think again. 
Keep talking about the scammer, warn others and let them know what she is doing.


----------



## Almaz (Jan 1, 2011)

I see you I understand you on this but yeah we the people of LHCF are just as guilty sometimes. Go on the Entertainment forum and they will pick someone apart worse then Columbo. CSI Law and Order got nothing on these women here. And I sure given the right tools they would find out what happened to DB Cooper Jimmy Hoffa and they would find out who the Zodiac killer was. 






DigitalRain said:


> Exactly. Who in their right mind has the time to pick apart somebody apart piece by piece on a website? Its like a weird stalkerish obsession. It does make you wonder who's crazier, the people who are spending insane amounts of energy and time bashing her or HER.
> 
> She's not the first to lie about her looks/assets and she won't be the last. Life does go on folks.


----------



## HoneyA (Jan 1, 2011)

Lol, I just came back to the thread and watched part of the last video and then I thought she changes her hair colour a lot. I watched the fish tail video again where it's light brown in colour and at 0:29, when she bent her head I saw the bump. Yeah when I wore weaves I had that bump depending on the way the hair was braided underneath and how the weave was attached.

It's not about not believing black women can grow hair. We are testimony to that here on LHCF. I can spot a weave because I wore them and my weaver was VERY good. When I hadn't started wearing weaves yet, I went to a salon for a treatment in Paris and this lady had a beautiful head full of hair. I was just admiring her hair. It looked so healthy, between APL and BSL, blunt luscious ends. She came for a wash and set. Well after her wash, the stylist started combing to do the roller set and two chunks of hair fell out. Mind you, no tracks nothing. I'm like what...why is her hair falling out? 

I got my answer when another lady came in to get her hair done and I watched the stylist pick up little chunks of hair and fuse them into the client's hair. That salon apparently specialised in fusion weaves so that lady came in with SL hair and left with about MBL hair. I left before the process but done but it looked real! With that type of weaving if you don't know how to spot the sections, you cannot tell it's a weave. I would imagine that type of weaving is really expensive though.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 1, 2011)

If the eye color is fake, the accent is fake, and she is faking the funk with her foundation, why is it so hard to believe the hair is fake?  My personal thought is that she has a weave or extensions.


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 1, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Love that people continue to throw around "hater" this and "insecure" that when the naysayers have valid points. The bashing site? Seriously, some people just hate lying and feel it's their "mission" to out fakes. I wouldn't do it 'cause I'm lazy, but it certainly doesn't make them crazy. It's the same thing as tmz...if the girl is a "youtube celeb" then obviously the site would get an audience.
> 
> Now do I think that is her hair? I dunno...I think she acts fishy but I won't call it fake until I place my hands in her scalp. If it is fake, she needs to stop frontin' (pun) and let me know where she got her wig from. Her selling stuff sucks, but if people are stupid enough to follow her, let them. I think people are stupid for a lot of stuff, but in 2011 I'm done trying to enlighten the blind.


it's not throwing around anything. It's just that the naysayers points don't sound valid to me.


----------



## Minty (Jan 1, 2011)

I'd never seen this YT before today, so that should say something. I went to the site, skipped through the video and scanned through a few of the comments here. 

So that is +2 views, the original video posted and a second where she rakes through her weave. 

Am I a weave expect, no. My friend is, but then that means I'd have to call her, send her to the video (which she loves to do 'spottin them imposters') and let her watch and report. That is just too much and in the end I do not benefit from lost time. 

There is obviously something off about the girl.

So all I can say is I hope the really informative YT vloggers don't stop sharing with us. SMH


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 1, 2011)

I thought it was obvious in the fishbraid tutorial. The nape of her neck was extremely short compared to right above it which was long. The front part looked to be about SL while the middle was WL. I know we get layers and all but the middle was exactly one length.

This is the reason I don't mess with YT, I'd rather hang out here with my sisters cos I know their journey. But best believe that if someone comes in here and starts frontin' claiming a lace front is her real hair, I'ma be part of the lynch mob asking for her head on a platter.


----------



## Qtee (Jan 1, 2011)

ambs_0587 said:


> YouTube - How i put my curly hair up before bed
> 
> ok here she is playing in her hair more. She also gives a shot if the back. Not sure still.



I think she has tracks...I wanted to believe that is her hair but it looks too unnatural (to me)...and her straight bang doesnt blend with her curly hair..


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Jan 1, 2011)

So I just watched 2 of her straight hair videos and its a weave... Just my 2 cents....the layering is off...

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ART11 (Jan 1, 2011)

Her videos are weird and way too long in a creepy way. It does not take three full minutes of discourse to put a rubber band in your hair. When I look at these, I am always expecting some advanced technique to surface due to the amount of time it takes to tell the tale. She actually looks like she gets lost in thought in this conversation she is having with herself.

Very, very pretty girl. If it IS a wig, it is a good wig. It looks great except for the curly one with the straight bangs. Her makeup looks no different than any of the other makeup I see younger women wearing these days.


----------



## ambs_0587 (Jan 1, 2011)

Qtee said:


> I think she has tracks...I wanted to believe that is her hair but it looks too unnatural (to me)...and her straight bang doesn't blend with her curly hair..



yes the bangs do not blend at all but i am so confused. look at this vid

YouTube - How I Use My Neeshi Hair Products

she parts it somewhere at the 1:00 min mark. It looks so natural. If it is a a weave/wig whatever she needs to share how she does this


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 1, 2011)

Qtee said:


> I think she has tracks...I wanted to believe that is her hair but it looks too unnatural (to me)...and her straight bang doesnt blend with her curly hair..


 
I agree. I've never had a weave, so I don't know how they look really...but something just seems off. In her videos, the lack of scalp showing makes me wonder, but it's hard to see because half her videos are shot cutting off her forehead. My hair is about 3 times thicker than hers, and you can still see my scalp where I part my hair...


----------



## SleekyHair (Jan 1, 2011)

That ish ain't real.  If it was she would have ripped out half of it in that detangling video.  I don't even think she had _one _shed hair.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 1, 2011)

SleekyHair said:


> That ish ain't real. If it was she would have ripped out half of it in that detangling video. I don't even think she had _one _shed hair.


 
LOL okay? I thought it was just me, but I was like ummm how is she ripping that comb through her head like that and no hair is coming out???


----------



## blueberryd (Jan 1, 2011)

LMAO!
1.  She NEVERRRRRRRRRR shows her scalp in any video...not even in the fishtail braid can u see a glimpse of her scalp

2.  She did almost slip up and say "100 Indian" in one of her videos! lol

3.  In the fishtail video you can clearly see the diffference b/w her hair in the front and the extension hair.

4.  Those pics ya'll posted are probably her real hair--average length but nice and healthy looking nonetheless.

Ughh it just bothered me how in her videos she KEEEEEPSS elaborating on her long, natural (never permed), 'perfect' hair when it is clearly not all hers.  I could really care less about her eyes and accent. lol


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 1, 2011)

ambs_0587 said:


> YouTube - How i put my curly hair up before bed
> 
> ok here she is playing in her hair more. She also gives a shot if the back. Not sure still.



Yeah BUT she still does not comb through her hair, change the part, show her scalp and she points the camera on the top of her head...we only see from below her forehead...she keeps swinging it and swinging it...lol. Suspect hair.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 1, 2011)

ambs_0587 said:


> yes the bangs do not blend at all but i am so confused. look at this vid
> 
> YouTube - How I Use My Neeshi Hair Products
> 
> she parts it somewhere at the 1:00 min mark. It looks so natural. If it is a a weave/wig whatever she needs to share how she does this



BUT have you ever seen her comb her hair from the roots down?


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 1, 2011)

Never heard of this person until reading this thread.  I am not good at spotting weaves unless it is a bad one.  I was wondering why this girl was getting so much heat.  She is very pretty and whatever the source of her hair is, it looks good on her.  I dislike the overused word "hate" but hey, it is easy to expect such.

until........................................

the video where she claimed her hair grew from apl to wl in two months!!!  And, she said this with a straight face!  How can anyone defend her after this? People even left comments stating that this was possible because their hair grows that fast too!  What a shame, especially if she is selling stuff and giving hair advice.  I don't care about where she lives, what she drives, different accents, weaves, etc.  But, if you are able to tell such an obvious lie without batting an eye, something is hella wrong.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 1, 2011)

On BHM they always go hard on her. They know their weaves over there and they definitely say it's a weave. I looked at it myself and believe it's a weave. After looking at so many beautiful heads on this here site, I can say nobody's hair looked like Malibu Barbie while wet. Plain and simple.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 1, 2011)

And so the drama goes on! You'd think the easiest thing to do to shut people up is just to part her hair and show her scalp, so many women on YT do it without hesitation.

Maybe she feels she doesn't need to, maybe she feels she doesn't have to prove anything to anyone. Clearly she has her own reasons for her actions, nothing like a bit of controversy to help one become 'relevant' within the uber competitive YT arena.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jan 1, 2011)

I didn't see any lace.

But, how come she never really shows the top of her head? It's always cut off. 

Also, if this is a wig, then where did she get it from? What brand? I'm not a wig-wearer, but this one is good quality.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 1, 2011)

blueberryd said:


> LMAO!
> 1.  She NEVERRRRRRRRRR shows her scalp in any video...not even in the fishtail braid can u see a glimpse of her scalp
> 
> 2.  She did almost slip up and say "100 Indian" in one of her videos! lol
> ...



LOL you forgot one, she also said she has never colored her hair.  That's just her natural color which has lightened as she grew up.  Strangely it was only on the longest ends of her weave, er, hair.


----------



## Nelli04 (Jan 1, 2011)

I always thought her hair and eyes were real...and I always thought she was odd looking (I guess it was the contacts)...I got the impression that people didn't like her because of her better-than-thou attitude...

but after watching this video
YouTube - Hair Talk and products

 I honestly think some of her hair is fake because of how tangled it is...and I'm shocked that no one has realli commented on the enormous amount of heat damage she has (if the hair is real)...


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 1, 2011)

Nelli04 said:


> I always thought her hair and eyes were real...and I always thought she was odd looking (I guess it was the contacts)...I got the impression that people didn't like her because of her better-than-thou attitude...
> 
> but after watching this video
> YouTube - Hair Talk and products
> ...



OMG...her hair used to be jet black and has turned brown with some natural highlights as she has gotten older. LOL.

Her voice irks me and her videos are too long and she basically says nothing.

She is pretty BUT she is more into showing herself than what she is talking about. If that were not the case the camera would not be zoomed in on her face and she would talk more about the product(s) or technique than swinging her hair. jmo.


----------



## HoneyA (Jan 1, 2011)

She has a good hustle going. I just saw the video where she scratched her hair and her whole weave moved over on BHM. 

So wait, she's making money on YT videos and her own products? She a young business woman. She knows what she is doing. She is very pretty too.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jan 1, 2011)

Its not a LF, what she has are called fusion extensions.

She has them from her crown to about 2 inches from the nape of her neck.


----------



## HoneyA (Jan 1, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> Its not a LF, *what she has are called fusion extensions.*
> 
> She has them from her crown to about 2 inches from the nape of her neck.



I mentioned this in another post. I think she does in some of the videos and in some it's sown in weave.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 1, 2011)

Lawd there is a 122 page thread at BHM.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jan 1, 2011)

She reminds me of Alisha Tyler and Kerry Washington mixed together.


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 1, 2011)

Her hair is fake. I know what combing through fake hair sounds like. If her hair was real who would comb their hair out like that? FF to 1:40 YouTube - my naturally curly hair routine


----------



## robot. (Jan 1, 2011)

Deleted. Nvm.


----------



## sweetlaughter (Jan 1, 2011)

I do not think that is her real hair in the least bit. Every video it changes texture, length, color, everything. If that is her racket so be it but I hope her customers realize that.

As for the youtube basher site, wth. Although I must admit some of it is pure hilarity if nothing else.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 1, 2011)

LOOOOL...I just showed a video to my male (straight) friend...and he goes, "Wait, she tried to say those were her real eyes? With the contacts all crooked and sh*t? Turn this off, her eyes are bothering me."


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 1, 2011)

IMO whoever above stated she does have long hair is most correct
it looks like it's below shoulder... and that she adds hair at times..... most logical (as you follow from video to video)

.... the vid where she grows from "apl to waist length" in 2 mnths is quintessential Astrozier1... and I love it!  made my day!
youtube is informational... but it is entertainment at best  love it or leave it

Her hair texture is gorgeous and the curly hair Video appears to have very thin (little or no extensions)... particularly when she puts it into a *ponytail*
*gorgeous hair.... even with add-ins*
my hair texture never ever eva matched a curly weave that well... and when she bends down (curly routine video) you see deep, crooked parts at the top as well as in the back

so if a master weavologist slipped some tracks in there... they did a dayuuuum good job, b/c its still *thin*, parts were all up & thru, and the texture matched near perfectly
other straight vids the thickness changes, no parts....obvious color/texture changes
  lil mama's  "curly" videos = hair is bangin'. *period



*


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 1, 2011)

My hair looked like her wet hair when I relaxed. It was not that long though. Also, I wouldn't have combed through it with that little comb like that. I heard the ripp-age and wanted to scream! If it is her hair, it is extremely damaged. I don't think it looks good or healthy. 

Her eyes, clearly fake.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 1, 2011)

yay!!!  its not locked!!!!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 1, 2011)

What kind of accent IS that? I am so confused.


----------



## motherpopcorn562 (Jan 1, 2011)

thats sad and very funny at the same time. 
She opened herself up to all that drama trying to scam people.


----------



## Ms. Martina (Jan 1, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> Also at the 6:07 mark she almost slipped up and said INDIAN. She goes "This is IND- 100% my hair" I showed my mom and sis and they can't really tell either. I guess I must be just that good at spotting fake hair lol.



I am pretty sure she said "100 percent indeed my hair" ...not indi.


----------



## ResieCupp (Jan 1, 2011)

I did not know about this girl until last night and now I want to see a proof video with a decent scalp shot . .  so this topic can finally RIP! smh

Anybody who wasn't born yesterday knows that is not her natural eye color. 

Also I don't like that the people saying her hair is fake are being called haters and jealous. They are simply trying to expose a lie since they've already been lied to. There are other beauty gurus who are just as pretty and have money etc. and people still enjoy watching them because they are not being lied to. 

Where are her hair products at now anyway? (this thing is really shady to me)


----------



## ajargon02 (Jan 1, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> Also at the 6:07 mark she almost slipped up and said INDIAN. She goes "This is IND- 100% my hair" I showed my mom and sis and they can't really tell either. I guess I must be just that good at spotting fake hair lol.


YouTube - Update and addressing the Gossip

I just noticed this. BUT ( to play devil's advocate ) although it sounds EXACTLY as you typed, maybe she was trying to say This is indeed 100% my hair. She kinda talks funny...... 

If she's happy with her hair and eyes, more power to her. I am not subbed to her and won't ever be.......In that "curly" hair vid at 1:10 YouTube - my naturally curly hair routine
SHE IS SO ROUGH ON THAT HAIR! To me, it snaps like how weave or wig hair does, but again, I don't know if that's her hair, and really I don't care. She's getting hits on her vids and possibly making money every time that happens......so get those bucks!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 1, 2011)

I've watched all the videos posted and sorry I don't see a lacefront. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ResieCupp (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh yeah I forgot to add this; some of her supporters are turning around and accusing people of not believing that black women can grow long hair.       
Which is very FALSE and funny to me cause the people on black hair forums are the main ones pointing out that her hair is fake and we know better than anybody else that our hair grows.

Her hair is just a little suspect .


----------



## kami02 (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't know if it is her hair or not but I do know her videos are LONG and BORING!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't know why y'all is tripping about her hair growing from apl to waist in just 2 months.  Hell, my hair grew from a fade to tbl in just one month.  I would post pics but I lost my camera, computer and cell phone.  

Ps- if you buy my ebook on hair care you too can have this kind of magical growth


----------



## LisaMar (Jan 1, 2011)

OMG! I knew who you were referring to before I even fully read your post. I just came across her two days ago, for the first time , and really did not believe her hair was real for one minute, no second.  I hardly ever doubt someones claim about the length of her hair, maybe once or twice, if that, I thought someone was lying about her length. BUT herrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, right away, I said to myself, her hair looks really, really, really, *FAKE*....I wanted to start a thread about it, but didnt have the nerve to do it.


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 1, 2011)

What I don't understand is why she just doesn't do a long video of her parting her hair...If this were me I would have the longest video ever that was just me bent over parting my hair.......Over and over...side part-check, center part-check, ear to ear-check I would go over my head 1000x's. I mean there is a bash site developed just for her! You can't take the time to do a decent video to show your scalp but you lurk on the site that is about your fraud and post crazy things....Yeah OK!
Also when my hair gets that long I might just do it anyway because you won't be able to tell me nothing!


----------



## tropical-punch (Jan 1, 2011)

ResieCupp said:


> Where are her hair products at now anyway? (this thing is really shady to me)



Well, like I was saying earlier, she scammed people. She took their money and never sent out any products. So this leads me to believe there are no hair products whatsoever.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 1, 2011)

Her hair looks exactly like that girl's that was on the real world,Vegas I believe? She was in lmfao's video. The real hair is duller and separates from the silkier extensions. Mine is doing it right now,and I will have to flat iron the two together to get them to blend better. That is crazy that she would say that its hers. wow.


----------



## ResieCupp (Jan 1, 2011)

tropical-punch said:


> Well, like I was saying earlier, she scammed people. She took their money and never sent out any products. So this leads me to believe there are no hair products whatsoever.



After that why should we even believe her hair is real -_-


----------



## shtow (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks like clip ins to me *shrug* There are obvious differences in hair textures.

But yeah she has really obvious self hate issues. I like the makeup guru vids and they tore her life apart on guru gossip.  I do believe she is lying about just about everything but if I were her I'd part my hair in a vid.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 1, 2011)

Well Good afternoon everyone, here i go.




CurlyMoo said:


> I didn't spot it, what am I looking for? I thought it was her hair, figured it wasn't her eyes but positively hated the way she talked. I knew that was fake.


 If you pause at the hairline IMO her hairline looks like a lace front, I don't know one person with a natural hair line where you can see black dots and why is her hair line so jagged?



westNDNbeauty said:


> The more of her videos you watch, the more she benefits.  She is gettin revenue from all the views.  If I had time on my hands, I'd start controversy to make my views go up too.
> 
> But my online integrity is also important to me, so controversy wouldn't be my steelo.



I really don't care about her revenue and her making money. IF people are clicking and watching and benefiting her. I am just laying it out there that I think her hair is fake. Either you see it or you don't. Either you agree, or you don't.



Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I don't know why y'all is tripping about her hair growing from apl to waist in just 2 months.  Hell, my hair grew from a fade to tbl in just one month.  I would post pics but I lost my camera, computer and cell phone.
> 
> Ps- if you buy my ebook on hair care you too can have this kind of magical growth







arosieworld said:


> What I don't understand is why she just doesn't do a long video of her parting her hair...If this were me I would have the longest video ever that was just me bent over parting my hair.......Over and over...side part-check, center part-check, ear to ear-check I would go over my head 1000x's. I mean there is a bash site developed just for her! You can't take the time to do a decent video to show your scalp but you lurk on the site that is about your fraud and post crazy things....Yeah OK!
> Also when my hair gets that long I might just do it anyway because you won't be able to tell me nothing!



The site isn't just for her. I went to the actually site and there are some other gurus on there. I clicked on Andrea'sChoice part and I saw personally pics of her at a pool party. Her waist line is SICK BTW. And that's when I hit the red X. It was too much FOR ME, anyways like wow.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 1, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I don't know why y'all is tripping about her hair growing from apl to waist in just 2 months.  Hell, my hair grew from a fade to tbl in just one month.  I would post pics but I lost my camera, computer and cell phone.
> 
> Ps- if you buy my ebook on hair care you too can have this kind of magical growth



did you use the breast milk method?!?!?


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 1, 2011)

YouTube - my naturally curly hair routine

Ok i just watched this again, because last time I just let it load, kept it on pause, and skipped around trying to spot that hair line. but yea that's def fake looking barbie hair. The comb she was using was screaming for help. I'm surprised it didn't break. And who comes through textured hair with no product?

S/N- I'm just gonna say it. I think some of y'all are delusional cause she has that "good hair *ahem* weave" cause her hair in that video IMO is ugly. It's stringy, it's thin, it looks ragged with all that combing. The ponytail was ugly. I mean maybe I'm on a dif journey but I seek fullness, thickness, lushness. not that crap.


----------



## kami02 (Jan 1, 2011)

Just finished watching some of her haul videos and again - don't know if her hair is real or not and will never buy any of her hair products BUT I will be hitting up her ebay store whenever she needs to sell her purses to pay off the enormous credit bill she must have! LOL! That chick can shop!

But on the real, I had a friend who was very similar to her who turned out to be certifiable crazy. There is something really wrong with her and it is sad to see particularly since she has a child.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 1, 2011)

Dang, y'all some cold blooded ladies when you get mad!  I have no words...


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 1, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> did you use the breast milk method?!?!?





I'd rather not answer that right now  but look at how long and curly my hair is while I paddle brush it and stare blankly into my camera


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 1, 2011)

kami02 said:


> Just finished watching some of her haul videos and again - don't know if her hair is real or not and will never buy any of her hair products BUT I will be hitting up her ebay store whenever she needs to sell her purses to pay off the enormous credit bill she must have! LOL! That chick can shop!
> 
> But on the real, I had a friend who was very similar to her who turned out to be certifiable crazy. There is something really wrong with her and it is sad to see particularly since she has a child.



I personally don't care to watch anymore of her vids. I watched the curly hair one, the fishtail one, and the one I posted and that's enough for me. And I never watched any of them in their entirety. I don't think the hater and jealous comments were directed at me, but let me just say it's not that. Too me the chick is average. Not ugly but damn sho not BEAUTIFUL. She's just pretty. Maybe I am distracted by the lies though. So it's def not that I am jealous or hating on her. Just wanted to know if anyone else could peep the fake hair.

I can believe she might wear LF sometimes and weaves other times. which is why sometimes you all may think he hair looks really real. Also I too noticed in that curly hair vid that her hair was longer curly wavy then it was straight. If she straightened that it would be beyond super long. I think she's delusional and some people are in-denial.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 1, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I don't know why y'all is tripping about her hair growing from apl to waist in just 2 months.  Hell, my hair grew from a fade to tbl in just one month.  *I would post pics but I lost my camera, computer and cell phone.*
> 
> Ps- if you buy my ebook on hair care you too can have this kind of magical growth


----------



## diadall (Jan 1, 2011)

Qtee said:


> I think she has tracks...I wanted to believe that is her hair but it looks too unnatural (to me)...and her straight bang doesnt blend with her curly hair..



This video is the reason I can't watch some Youtube channels.  She is playing in her hair like its the firs time she has seen it.  I like for tutorials to just do the tutorial and not go off staring at themselves like they can't believe how beautiful they are.

These are the tags she enters for her videos:
curly hair long biracial girl mixed beauty style wavy natural cosmetics mac fashion tutorial exotic pretty jamaican dominican eyeshadow makeup products tips


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 1, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I'd rather not answer that right now  but look at how long and curly my hair is while I paddle brush it and stare blankly into my camera



BBBWWWAAHAHHAAHHAAA 

it isssss the breast milk *in my best shima accent*


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jan 1, 2011)

She's painful to watch. Her voice is annoying. 

And I dont kno ANY personal with long hair that will comb through it like this OR that the hair sounds like plastic with combing.

YouTube - my naturally curly hair routine


----------



## HoneyA (Jan 1, 2011)

First there was Bonnet Girl...

I can always count on LHCF and YT for entertainment


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 1, 2011)

Do I dare look for the infamous Shima videos?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 1, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> BBBWWWAAHAHHAAHHAAA
> 
> it isssss the breast milk *in my best shima accent*



Shima is a fraud gal whereas I is the real deal.  *hair toss and vacant stare while noticing how pretty I am*


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 1, 2011)

Just like others have said, I don't see why people can't see why other people doubt her, especially since she has lied about other stuff.

You know what's sad? I bet you if she looked like Shaniqua down the skreet and was dark as night a whole LOTTA y'all would think that wasn't her hair...smh. I love pretty people as much as the next person, but obviously there is something amiss.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 1, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Shima is a fraud gal whereas I is the real deal.  *hair toss and vacant stare while noticing how pretty I am*



you're just jealous cause my accent makes me exotic and that i learned the secret of the oils that is SHIMA!


----------



## Almaz (Jan 1, 2011)

Y'all Killingggggg me


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 1, 2011)

Cisselette said:


> How come her curly hair looks even longer than her straightened hair ? Hasn't she heard of shrinkage ? :eyebrows2



I've never heard of her but OMG I was just thinking the same thing!
Her hair when it's curly is the same exact length as it is when it's straight.
Errrr?
I'm not good at weave spotting or anything like that BUT no matter how "good" your curly ambiguously ethnic hair is, it can not be the same length at when your hair is straight. It makes absolutely no sense.

ETA: And I'm not completely sold that her hair is natural. I know more than one person whose hair looks EXACTLY like hers when it's wet because they don't bone-lax. Jmho


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 1, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> Do I dare look for the infamous Shima videos?


 
Shima is hilARious to me...but when she starts dancing with her hair, I get itchy.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 1, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Shima is hilARious to me...but when she starts dancing with her hair, I get itchy.



uhm I am scared to ask, but is Shima a bio-woman? *running away FAST*


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 1, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> you're just jealous cause my accent makes me exotic and that i learned the secret of the oils that is SHIMA!



Hmph!  girl I knows yo accent is fake because I used to go to pre school with you and you didn't used to talk like that!


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 1, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Shima is a fraud gal whereas I is the real deal.  *hair toss and vacant stare while noticing how pretty I am*



You are on FY-YAH today.  I am dying.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 1, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> uhm I am scared to ask, but is Shima a bio-woman? *running away FAST*



Yeah, I think she is 100% woman.  She was a hoot!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 1, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Hmph!  girl I knows yo accent is fake because I used to go to pre school with you and you didn't used to talk like that!



WELL HAD YOU KEPT IN TOUCH WITH ME!!!!! you would know that after 1st grade i moved to barbados and then after 5th grade i moved to paris and then i went to hs in japan... hence my exotic accent  hater!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jan 1, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Just like others have said, I don't see why people can't see why other people doubt her, especially since she has lied about other stuff.
> 
> *You know what's sad? I bet you if she looked like Shaniqua down the skreet and was dark as night a whole LOTTA y'all would think that wasn't her hair...smh. I love pretty people as much as the next person, but obviously there is something amiss*.



Pretty much. Here is a girl who's lied and said "THIS IS MY EYE COLOR" (when we know full well it isn't." and said "This is MY hair (pending lol) and cakes on her foundation to look lighter, product scam, said she's mixed with Italian, (what's up with that accent, I'm bajan born and bred, PLEASE don't even try it) etc...we won't get into the CNA thing.

*Folks bringing up the "hater" word.*

But on the flip side, we have a fat, dark skinned  "Bonnet girl" and all sorts of folks in here laughing, calling her delusional, throwing videos of her left and right, including the "my mama has good hair" video. Talking about how she couldn't POSSIBLY be mixed, she's LYING, blah blah.

Where was the "hater" then? Because one fits the part more, suddenly the delusion can't be valid but people are "hating?" Get outta here with that mess. Crazy is crazy weather they are "attractive" or not!


----------



## Qtee (Jan 1, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> you're just jealous cause my accent makes me exotic and that i learned the secret of the oils that is SHIMA!


OMG..that just killed it for me..


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jan 1, 2011)

KandyCurls said:


> I had to go back and watch it again to hear that part.



She was saying "indeed", not indian. Go back to 5:40 in that video and watch up to 6:07. She said "indeed my hair is 100% mine" at 5:44 so she was saying "indeed" again at 6:07.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 1, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> WELL HAD YOU KEPT IN TOUCH WITH ME!!!!! you would know that after 1st grade i moved to barbados and then after 5th grade i moved to paris and then i went to hs in japan... hence my exotic accent  hater!



I give! I give! You got me lol ol ololololo


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 1, 2011)

who is this bonnet girl?!?!  i've seen that name too many times to be this lost!


----------



## My Friend (Jan 1, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I don't know why y'all is tripping about her hair growing from apl to waist in just 2 months.  Hell, my hair grew from a fade to tbl in just one month.  I would post pics but I lost my camera, computer and cell phone.
> 
> Ps- if you buy my ebook on hair care you too can have this kind of magical growth



Stop it. My stomach hurtin


----------



## HoneyA (Jan 1, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> WELL HAD YOU KEPT IN TOUCH WITH ME!!!!! you would know that after 1st grade i moved to barbados and then after 5th grade i moved to paris and then i went to hs in japan... hence my exotic accent  hater!



 I am dying. You all are too much


----------



## My Friend (Jan 1, 2011)

Chelz said:


> She was saying "indeed", not indian. Go back to 5:40 in that video and watch up to 6:07. She said "indeed my hair is 100% mine" at 5:44 so she was saying "indeed" again at 6:07.



Hey lady! 

It hard for me to watch her video with sound


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 1, 2011)

My Friend said:


> Hey lady!
> 
> It hard for me to watch her video with sound



it really really is


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jan 1, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> who is this bonnet girl?!?!  i've seen that name too many times to be this lost!



Here you are! 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/of...s-good-hair-thread-dedicated-bonnet-lady.html


----------



## Qtee (Jan 1, 2011)

song_of_serenity said:


> Here you are!
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/of...s-good-hair-thread-dedicated-bonnet-lady.html


LOL..u beat me to it..I was just about to post this exact link..


----------



## DrC (Jan 1, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> But did you see the detangling video I posted lol.
> 
> YouTube - my naturally curly hair routine
> 
> ...



I don't know who this girl is and I don't know what to believe 100% percent, but I do know in that video you posted, when she was detangling her hair, she didn't scream OUCH at all. I would have been hollering all over the place if I detangled my hair like that


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 1, 2011)

^^^ She has a video where she talks about Al Qadea poisoning her food... That is all I am gonna say...

ETA I was talking about Bonnet sorry


----------



## ctosha (Jan 1, 2011)

I have not read through all 12 pages sorry if what I'm saying is repetitive. All I can say is bless this girl's heart for real. She swears the hair and eye colour and accent are real. If anything I find this girl comical. I watched some of her vids for straight jokes.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jan 1, 2011)

arosieworld said:


> ^^^ She has a video where she talks about Al Qadea poisoning her food... That is all I am gonna say...
> 
> ETA I was talking about Bonnet sorry


Oh we know she's off her rocker. lol. 

But it's amazing the same things to do with race, hair type, etc never got the defense from ole Bonnet girl that potential LF shawty has gotten.  The whole "Yeah, even if she's lying, and?" type responses. The "why is everyone so concerned about her" responses (when everyone and the mum were joking about Bonnet girl) as well as the "I suspect there is hateration" responses. 

Yes, Bonnet girl's hair looks like a guinea pig gnawed on it but LF shawty's hair looks like she hopped off Matell's product line.


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 1, 2011)

^^^ i feel the same way about bonnet girl too.


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 1, 2011)

^^^^ Don't worry I am an equal opportunity offender I book marked them both for rainy day laughter....... I only feel bad when I think they have a true mental illness.. But this is America narcissism is a goal not an disease.


----------



## tropical-punch (Jan 1, 2011)

Have you guys seen this?



> My Personal Advice Line to speak with me directly : 1-888-693-8437 ext. 0414833


----------



## Glamourstruckk (Jan 1, 2011)

I came across her channel a few years back but was put off by the way she speaks. I honestly think she needs to hold her head up though. She seems very affected by what people say about her. They wouldn't say so much if she didn't act as though she has something to hide. She may be being 100% honest, but the way she acts...


----------



## Spiffy (Jan 1, 2011)

song_of_serenity said:


> Oh we know she's off her rocker. lol.
> 
> But it's amazing the same things to do with race, hair type, etc never got the defense from ole Bonnet girl that potential LF shawty has gotten.  The whole "Yeah, even if she's lying, and?" type responses. The "why is everyone so concerned about her" responses (when everyone and the mum were joking about Bonnet girl) as well as the "I suspect there is hateration" responses.
> 
> *Yes, Bonnet girl's hair looks like a guinea pig gnawed on it but LF shawty's hair looks like she hopped off Matell's product line.*



 You ladies are seriously clowning in this thread.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 1, 2011)

tropical-punch said:


> Have you guys seen this?



Huh??  Whose number is that?


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jan 1, 2011)

i think her hair is real. in her curly video and straight videos. its just raggedy and she needs to seriously deep condition, learn to detangle the right way, and lay off the heat. ♥


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 1, 2011)

song_of_serenity said:


> Here you are!
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/of...s-good-hair-thread-dedicated-bonnet-lady.html



erplexed i'm amazed by how much i miss sometimes....

both these chicks are in the same basket of crazy


----------



## tropical-punch (Jan 1, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Huh??  Whose number is that?



That is Tanesha's personal advice line.


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 1, 2011)

^Nooooooooooooooooooooooo is it 9.99 a minute?


----------



## Pompous Blue (Jan 1, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Huh??  Whose number is that?


It's Tanesha's. Go on, call her....You know you wanna talk to her!!


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 1, 2011)

song_of_serenity said:


> Oh we know she's off her rocker. lol.
> 
> But it's amazing the same things to do with race, hair type, etc never got the defense from ole Bonnet girl that potential LF shawty has gotten.  The whole "Yeah, even if she's lying, and?" type responses. The "why is everyone so concerned about her" responses (when everyone and the mum were joking about Bonnet girl) as well as the "I suspect there is hateration" responses.
> 
> Yes, B*onnet girl's hair looks like a guinea pig gnawed on it but LF shawty's hair looks like she hopped off Matell's product line.*





I think the line of demarcation is that with this chick there is a certain amount of plausibility.  So while yes, I think she is playing (about her hair), I don't know _FOR SURE_ that its fake or not.  I know it LOOKS A LOT like the hair I bought in NYC for weaving...but I can see why some would extend her the benefit of doubt and think its the grown-from-HER-head hair.  There is some GREAT quality weave hair out there and some talented people to be able to add it.

Bonnet girl, on the other hand, is clearly bonkers.  Ain't no benefit of the doubt to it.  I think early on people tried to infer that she was being funny...until you watched more than one video to get the sense that she was serious about her assertions.  She is a straight up nutter and it was, for me, anyway, a little sad to watch it because she *clearly* has issues.


----------



## CocoBunny (Jan 1, 2011)

ctosha said:


> I have not read through all 12 pages sorry if what I'm saying is repetitive. All I can say is bless this girl's heart for real. She swears the hair and eye colour and accent are real. If anything I find this girl comical. I watched some of her vids for straight jokes.



Does anyone have a video clip where she says it's her eye color?


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 1, 2011)

OMG!!!! I found this older video (12/09) where she talks about her Natural DARK BROWN HAIR COLOR....and she got it colored back to her natural dark brown color - coulda sworn her recent videos she says her natural color was black.

YouTube - TaneshasAdvice's Channel

She says her products are natural organic.........


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 1, 2011)

OMG MORE MORE!!!!!! Here she has returned from her trip to Jamaica - HER beautiful country - spent time with family and spent time at a resort. Ugh and her playing with and flipping her hair!!!!!

YouTube - TaneshasAdvice's Channel

I found this in her FAQ on the site:

Frequently asked questions:

Where you from? NEW YORRRKK!!!!
Q: *What is your nationality?*
A: *I am Jamaican mixed with white. I am NOT Spanish.*
Q: Is your hair real?
A: Yes. It is 100% real.
Q: *Do you perm or relax your hair?*
A: *No, I don't. Never did, and never would.*
Q: Why don't you ever respond to me?
A: I am a very busy girl with a lot of things on my hands and I do my best to get back to everyone ASAP.
Q: Where are your favorite places to shop?
A: I shop everywhere. No specific places, just whatever I see that looks good and is good quality.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 1, 2011)

tropical-punch said:


> That is Tanesha's personal advice line.


Does she even know how to answer a phone? 



Pompous Blue said:


> It's Tanesha's. Go on, call her....You know you wanna talk to her!!



 I'd rather call miss cleo 

What kind of advice could she possibly have to give?  I am too through


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 1, 2011)

Her full name: Tanesha Telagotti   Beauty Talk | LUUUX


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 1, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Does she even know how to answer a phone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH I sooooo want you to call and report back.  Perhaps you could OFFER some advice.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 1, 2011)

I hope she isn't a member here because you guys just outed her, hardcore.  OK, maybe it isn't her hair, but can you be a little less       You ladies don't play.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 1, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> OH I sooooo want you to call and report back.  Perhaps you could OFFER some advice.



My fingers are hovering over my phone... I am SO tempted! Lmao!


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 1, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> *I hope she isn't a member here because you guys just outed her, hardcore*.  OK, maybe it isn't her hair, but can you be a little less       You ladies don't play.



There is an entire website dedicated to "outing" her.
I don't think this little thread even made a dent with the way other people are going in on her.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 1, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> My fingers are hovering over my phone... I am SO tempted! Lmao!





your new avatar pic is sooo cute BTW.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Jan 1, 2011)

ms.blue said:


> Tanesha is a delutional liar.  That is not her real hair but the weave she uses is really good.  My problem w/ her is that she uses too much make up, her accent keeps changing, her showoff videos which makes her pathetic.  She is a pretty girl but I also believe she has some self hate issues (*changing her last name to a italian last name* and wearing foundation that is 3 shades lighter than her actual skin tone).
> 
> This thread will get close soon b/c its going to ugly real soon.





MzRhonda said:


> Her full name: Tanesha *Telagotti* Beauty Talk | LUUUX


Not real last name.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 1, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> your new avatar pic is sooo cute BTW.



Awww thanks! *blush*


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 1, 2011)

Alledged view from her backyard:  Here's another view from my backyard of the harbor on Twitpic   and  Its such a beautiful day out..here's a view from my back yard on Twitpic


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 1, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> There is an entire website dedicated to "outing" her.
> I don't think this little thread even made a dent with the way other people are going in on her.



Here is the website but it outs alot of people:  Guru Gossip


----------



## Qtee (Jan 1, 2011)

Ok now yall got me dissecting this chick..but look @ this video again.. http://www.luuux.com/node/2123556 and stop @ 4:24 and tell me that her part doesn't look more kinky and less wavy....I mean on her curly hair videos she has a silky texture..but there isn't anything silky about her parted hair in this video..


----------



## ResieCupp (Jan 1, 2011)

MzRhonda said:


> Alledged view from her backyard: Here's another view from my backyard of the harbor on Twitpic and Its such a beautiful day out..here's a view from my back yard on Twitpic


 
Does anyone else post pics of their backyards on twitter ? Just wondering. . . (&Why isn't she in the pic -_-)


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 1, 2011)

Qtee said:


> Ok now yall got me dissecting this chick..but look @ this video again.. http://www.luuux.com/node/2123556 and stop @ 4:24 and tell me that her part doesn't look more kinky and less wavy....I mean on her curly hair videos she has a silky texture..but there isn't anything silky about her parted hair in this video..



I didn't get to 4:24 yet because I could not get over the fact she answered the telephone while taping...most people don't answer or stop the recording and come back....

o.k. let me continue to watch lol

ETA: o.k. I watched at 4:24 and yep kinky/thick/new growth part area and FINALLY we see an actual part!!!!!!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 1, 2011)

^^^^^^ WOOOOOW! in Flava Flav's voice...


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 1, 2011)

MzRhonda said:


> Here is the website but it outs alot of people:  Guru Gossip



Yeah, I know. But it's almost like a website; it's set up just like LHCF. There are entire forums dedicated to outing her. Regardless, like I said, this thread isn't HARDLY making a dent. Lol. They go hard. This is quite mild.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 1, 2011)

Qtee said:


> Ok now yall got me dissecting this chick..but look @ this video again.. http://www.luuux.com/node/2123556 and stop @ 4:24 and tell me that her part doesn't look more kinky and less wavy....I mean on her curly hair videos she has a silky texture..but there isn't anything silky about her parted hair in this video..




Looks like it's time for her regularly scheduled 6-week touch-up.


----------



## cia_garces (Jan 1, 2011)

MzRhonda said:


> Alledged view from her backyard:  Here's another view from my backyard of the harbor on Twitpic   and  Its such a beautiful day out..here's a view from my back yard on Twitpic



Wow. That looks JUST like the backyard I don't have. Me and Tanesha have SO much in common!!

LOL You know what I just pictured in my head? I pictured the owner of the house catching her in the middle of taking pictures of yard and chasing her off the property. And as she's running, hair flappin' in the wind, one of her fused/glued hair pieces falls out. She looks back, considers grabbin' it, but then says to herself, "Aww, hell. Them fools won't know the difference." And keeps on bookin' it right off Mr. Richardson's property.


----------



## ctosha (Jan 1, 2011)

tropical-punch said:


> *That is Tanesha's personal advice line*.


I. Just. Cant. I wonder if anyone has called


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 1, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Yeah, I know. But it's almost like a website;  it's set up just like LHCF. There are entire forums dedicated to outing  her. Regardless, like I said, this thread isn't HARDLY making a dent.  Lol. They go hard. This is quite mild.


Yeah its sort of crazy because her thread is poppin too! 
She (is to) gurugossip _as_ entertainment forum (is to) LHCF thats a messed up formula!


----------



## Platinum (Jan 1, 2011)

Interesting....


----------



## Mis007 (Jan 1, 2011)

Where's the summary


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jan 1, 2011)

Shahla said:


> I always thought her hair was fake. I didn't know her eyes were fake though, wow! There was a long thread about her last year or so in which some defended her and the rest were set in believing she was a fraud. I see my intuitions were correct and that she is a fraud.
> 
> *That's not a wig though, it's tracks* I believe which is why she's careful brushing certain parts. This was all discussed thoroughly last year.





When I saw that fishtail braid video I was thinking, she has a sew-in that's not a LF!


----------



## Urban (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh wait... so she's NOT a nurse??? The hell? lol. I remember watching her nursing vid about her 4.0 GPA and how she wants to become a nurse practitioner ... and thinking how nice it was to see beauty AND brains ... Pity. There were quite a few youngins who wanted to get into nursing and were asking her questions. They really seemed to look up to her.

Do we know for real, for real that she's not a nurse or is it just speculation from what the "classmate" said?


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 1, 2011)

Dec 18 2009 twitter post - 

getting my hair done professional today...dyed back to natural dark brown color
8:11 AM Dec 18th, 2009 via web


----------



## Almaz (Jan 1, 2011)

Naw that IS Cleo's old number hahahahahaha





Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Does she even know how to answer a phone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hannan (Jan 1, 2011)

I didn't know we had part time detectives on here.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 1, 2011)

O.k. watching one of her blogTV videos and she holds her son and when she bends down there is a white dude behind her...her son looks mixed.

Oops here is the link: taneshasadvice - taneshasadvice Live - blogTV

she does mention she wishes his(her sons) dad would come get him and put him to bed so that white guy in the background must be her SO.


----------



## Raine054 (Jan 1, 2011)

Summary:

This girl is crazy. That aint her real hear or her real eyes. She's also scamming people with some hair line with a website that doesn't work. She's already been outed on the gossip guru website. 

Say what??? WoW, I always knew it. Why err-body always trying to be light skinned with colored eyes? She don't love herself! This is just bollocks, I say!

Yall just hating man. That girl is gorgeous. Don't me mad just cuz she's pretty, light skinned, and drives a BMW. 
[USER][/USER]
I could care less but I just don't like the way she talks. 

Oh no you didn't! There has been evidence that proves she is lying about everything from where she lives to her last name. Plus she has been taking people's money and not giving them their products. This is Bonnet Girl 2.0.  

What is going on in here? I always miss the good threads.


----------



## Truth (Jan 1, 2011)

@ this thread... looks like she adds pieces. It may not be a full lace, (maybe I haven't read all the pages to see how far yall outted her) .. but it's not all hers... and the eyes..smh..why on earth would she try to pass that off ..


----------



## jdvzmommy (Jan 1, 2011)

I feel sorry for her now. They posted her address on that website.

(I'm hoping it isn't really her address)


----------



## Curly Luul (Jan 1, 2011)

_1st day of a new year and reading this topic killed me looolz. some of you women are tooo much......... bonnet lady/woman is too much, she is an epic fail lol lol.  

.... " you dont have see my grannys hair, look at my mum's grain of hair"...... i fell off my damn chair laughing.......  


ladies have a great 2011_


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 1, 2011)

Qtee said:


> Ok now yall got me dissecting this chick..but look @ this video again.. Beauty Talk | LUUUX and stop @ 4:24 and tell me that her part doesn't look more kinky and less wavy....I mean on her curly hair videos she has a silky texture..but there isn't anything silky about her parted hair in this video..


 
Ok, first of all, I didn't even have to make it to 4:24; I spotted the top of her track and differerence in texture around 1:30.

I'm a natural, mostly weave-free girl now, but my roots are in weaves.  I know them better than I know my own natural head of hair, and that DEFINITELY is a weave she's wearing. _Trust_.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 1, 2011)

LOL y'all see how her accent tripled when she answered the phone? Maybe she IS Miss Cleo...


----------



## Qtee (Jan 1, 2011)

this is almost as good as the un-named thread that will go down in infamy..


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 1, 2011)

Modeling website with photos:  Tanesha telagotti


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jan 1, 2011)

MzRhonda... I aint neva seen you on it like in this thread


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 1, 2011)

SUPER SWEET said:


> MzRhonda... I aint neva seen you on it like in this thread



It's the mini detective in me....this is so very interesting....


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 1, 2011)

^^^^Yep I am done with her this site top the cake....Just look at the picture of her in pink with brown eyes and then click the about tab and she says her eyes are gray.....


----------



## Muse (Jan 1, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I'd rather call miss cleo
> 
> What kind of advice could she possibly have to give?  I am too through





cia_garces said:


> Wow. That looks JUST like the backyard I don't have. Me and Tanesha have SO much in common!!
> 
> LOL You know what I just pictured in my head? I pictured the owner of the house catching her in the middle of taking pictures of yard and chasing her off the property. And as she's running, hair flappin' in the wind, one of her fused/glued hair pieces falls out. She looks back, considers grabbin' it, but then says to herself, "Aww, hell. Them fools won't know the difference." And keeps on bookin' it right off Mr. Richardson's property.



Dang I told myself that I would NOT comment in this thread but after 7 pages these comments here were just TOO funny!


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 1, 2011)

MzRhonda said:


> Modeling website with photos:  Tanesha telagotti



WOOOOOOOOOOOW.
That site says it all.
Hair length, eye color, etc.
I just don't understand. She's pretty and her real hair isn't all that long but it is very nice. (Plus, it's longer than the "stereotypical" black female length so I'm sure she could still sell something off of that)
These people crazy out here.
ETA: And AGAIN, how is the "natural curly hair" pic showcasing curly hair just as long/longer than straightened hair. She must got that reverse shrinkage.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 1, 2011)

I clicked on "Visit Website" in the About Section and got directed to an unavailable Myspace page.
Um... the username was "dabombdivatnt."


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 1, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> I clicked on "Visit Website" in the About Section and got directed to an unavailable Myspace page.
> Um... the username was "dabombdivatnt."



Thanks I found more photos  

Pictures by dabombdivatnt - Photobucket


----------



## motherpopcorn562 (Jan 1, 2011)

Qtee said:


> this is almost as good as the un-named thread that will go down in infamy..


at least that was her real hair! 
Damn this girl is really crazy


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 1, 2011)

MzRhonda said:


> Thanks I found more photos
> 
> Pictures by dabombdivatnt - Photobucket



DAMN, Rhonda! You go hard!!!!


----------



## myronnie (Jan 1, 2011)

Originally Posted by Geminigirl  
Also at the 6:07 mark she almost slipped up and said INDIAN. She goes "This is IND- 100% my hair"

Noooo she was saying "I don't have any of that indian---this is 100% my hair"


----------



## Auburn (Jan 1, 2011)

myronnie said:


> Originally Posted by Geminigirl
> Also at the 6:07 mark she almost slipped up and said INDIAN. She goes "This is IND- 100% my hair"
> 
> Noooo she was saying "I don't have any of that indian---this is 100% my hair"



I caught that too! lmmfao!
She's just as delusional as shima.


----------



## chimere05 (Jan 1, 2011)

beautiful girl.Too bad she is unstable... :-/


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 1, 2011)

Urban said:


> Oh wait... so she's NOT a nurse??? The hell? lol. I remember watching her nursing vid about her 4.0 GPA and how she wants to become a nurse practitioner ... and thinking how nice it was to see beauty AND brains ... Pity. There were quite a few youngins who wanted to get into nursing and were asking her questions. They really seemed to look up to her.
> 
> Do we know for real, for real that she's not a nurse or is it just speculation from what the "classmate" said?



Nope girl they went as far to look her up in the nurses registry in NY and guess what? They couldn't find her.
Y'all are killing me though with the jokes lol.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 1, 2011)

Auburn said:


> I caught that too! lmmfao!
> *She's just as delusional as shima.*



I coulda swore Shima did a weave check vid where she parted through her scalp, though, didn't she?
Did I miss something?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 1, 2011)

hannan said:


> I didn't know we had part time detectives on here.  [/QUOTE
> 
> Girl, you better recognize! The ladies here are too thorough!  Nobody gets away with stuff like that chick did here.


----------



## Auburn (Jan 1, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> I coulda swore Shima did a weave check vid where she parted through her scalp, though, didn't she?
> Did I miss something?



I was referring to Shima's *other* problems


----------



## Carisa (Jan 1, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> did you use the breast milk method?!?!?


 


Mz. Mo why don't we mix that and the baby spit up together for faster results?


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 1, 2011)

Auburn said:


> I was referring to Shima's *other* problems



Ooooooooh!

You right.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 1, 2011)

MzRhonda said:


> Thanks I found more photos
> 
> Pictures by dabombdivatnt - Photobucket



You and other posters have me rolling.  I started reading the _other_ website.  Lo and behold the private detectives over there found out her business and flea-bay purchases were done in her boyfriend's name.  Someone checked out the account and found a purchase for 14-16" of *Indian Remy extension* hair. 

oh my lawd.  I guess its go hard or go home.
Taneshasadvice Full lace Wig - Page 9


----------



## qchelle (Jan 1, 2011)

Shoutouts to MzRhonda, davisbr88, and others for their supreme detective skills!


----------



## qchelle (Jan 1, 2011)

Auburn said:


> I was referring to Shima's *other* problems



What other problems? I wanna know!


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jan 1, 2011)

This pic right here looks like it's her hair to me.  A LF is not going to give you a hairline that has baby hair that looks this real--it could be some added hair or whatever, but the hairline at least looks real.  If not then Brandy needs to hook up with this chick:

IMG_5487.jpg picture by dabombdivatnt - Photobucket


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 1, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> You and other posters have me rolling.  I started reading the _other_ website.  Lo and behold the private detectives over there found out her business and flea-bay purchases were done in her boyfriend's name.  Someone checked out the account and found a purchase for 14-16" of *Indian Remy extension* hair.
> 
> oh my lawd.  I guess its *go hard or go home.*
> Taneshasadvice Full lace Wig - Page 9




LMMFAO 
I think that's the black hair growth websites universal motto...........
and I see you go hard as well^^^^


----------



## Auburn (Jan 1, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> You and other posters have me rolling.  I started reading the _other_ website.  Lo and behold the private detectives over there found out her business and flea-bay purchases were done in her boyfriend's name.  Someone checked out the account and found a purchase for 14-16" of *Indian Remy extension* hair.
> 
> oh my lawd.  I guess its go hard or go home.
> Taneshasadvice Full lace Wig - Page 9




They said: 

"*LOOKING LIKE A PUG DOG WITH THOSE SILLY LOOKING BLUE EYE CONTACTS......"









*LMMFAOOOOO *throws computer*


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 1, 2011)

*arosieworld* this has been my entertainment today.  Lawd people was busting the girls house and everything on that site.

I declare her life on YT would have been easier if she just rolls with "its my prerogative to change up my look using whats out there."


----------



## Auburn (Jan 1, 2011)

qchelle said:


> What other problems? I wanna know!



That's a whole 'nother 28934793287 threads lmao.


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't know why but this post has me rollin! its from gurugossip

Re: Taneshasadvice Full lace Wig

"Ohno wrote:You guys r some idiots. I must admit I do check this site but only to laugh about how crazed u all r about proving this girls hair is fake. U all have sad pathetic lives if U really must prove to the world the fakeness of a girl u don't know. Just don't watch her videoes it's that simple. But the fact that u all r constantly checking her vids and reposting them is only giving her more publicity and more views. U all view her vids more than her biggest fans n that's becuz u all r her biggest fans u will watch every new video she post n according some earlier posts u all stalk her facebook her blog tv which I have to say is very sad whether ur fan or a hater to watch someone who is not famous or with any credible makeup experiencE just sit there n talk cuz accordind to u all she has no idea how to properly treat hair or do makeup. So I don't understand y u all watch her on there anyway I guess to stalk her n get more clues on how she's fake or u all just wanna watch her n hear her talk u weirdos lol. But beyond that u all stalk her personal life like private investigators they should hire u all for that show cheaters or some ****. But u all googled her house found her last name her eBay page her nursing liscense where she goes to school info on her kid her boyfriend n many other things. U all probably scare her cuz I know if someone I didn't know had all that info on me I'd be scared too. N the cocobutter n nzabi ppl u all r the worst I believe u all r jealous ecspecially the cocobutter man bcuz of that threatening message u posted lol plz come back to reality b4 u hurt urself or someone else that was scary all those horrible names u said n u don't know her n she most likely has no idea u exist so just stop. Please if u hate her which I assume is the case just leave her alone n let her fade away. N I hope someone does respond to this cuz I'm bored on vacation right now n I know hella ppl like to get bold on the Internet n this will give me something to do until my classes begin again Smile "




RE"Lol, ROFLMAO! *Tanesha,* go sit yo cracked headed *** down biootch! you were exposed and will forever be exposed! I am nowhere near jealous of you! I have long *** hair, extremely light skin and I am from Cali, so I don't have to fake **** *****. Only thing fake on me is my ta'tas that I bought with my money!!! Only thing I hate about you ***** is you fraudulently taking other peoples money! FYI, my cousin purchased your NEESHI .99 ingrediant crap and didn't get squat! you damn leech!"


----------



## Auburn (Jan 1, 2011)

~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> This pic right here looks like it's her hair to me.  A LF is not going to give you a hairline that has baby hair that looks this real--it could be some added hair or whatever, but the hairline at least looks real.  If not then Brandy needs to hook up with this chick:
> 
> IMG_5487.jpg picture by dabombdivatnt - Photobucket




Why are her eyes like that?   Her neck looks bruised.. one of her eyes do too. Im just saying.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 1, 2011)

Wait...this site is HILARIOUS. And I thought LHCF went hard...lol!



> > Ohno wrote:You guys r some idiots. I must admit I do check this site but only to laugh about how crazed u all r about proving this girls hair is fake. U all have sad pathetic lives if U really must prove to the world the fakeness of a girl u don't know. Just don't watch her videoes it's that simple. But the fact that u all r constantly checking her vids and reposting them is only giving her more publicity and more views. U all view her vids more than her biggest fans n that's becuz u all r her biggest fans u will watch every new video she post n according some earlier posts u all stalk her facebook her blog tv which I have to say is very sad whether ur fan or a hater to watch someone who is not famous or with any credible makeup experiencE just sit there n talk cuz accordind to u all she has no idea how to properly treat hair or do makeup. So I don't understand y u all watch her on there anyway I guess to stalk her n get more clues on how she's fake or u all just wanna watch her n hear her talk u weirdos lol. But beyond that u all stalk her personal life like private investigators they should hire u all for that show cheaters or some ****. But u all googled her house found her last name her eBay page her nursing liscense where she goes to school info on her kid her boyfriend n many other things. U all probably scare her cuz I know if someone I didn't know had all that info on me I'd be scared too. N the cocobutter n nzabi ppl u all r the worst I believe u all r jealous ecspecially the cocobutter man bcuz of that threatening message u posted lol plz come back to reality b4 u hurt urself or someone else that was scary all those horrible names u said n u don't know her n she most likely has no idea u exist so just stop. Please if u hate her which I assume is the case just leave her alone n let her fade away. N I hope someone does respond to this cuz I'm bored on vacation right now n I know hella ppl like to get bold on the Internet n this will give me something to do until my classes begin again
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, ROFLMAO! Tanesha, go sit yo cracked headed a$$ down biootch! you were exposed and will forever be exposed! I am nowhere near jealous of you! I have long *** hair, extremely light skin and I am from Cali, so I don't have to fake sh*t b**ch. Only thing fake on me is my ta'tas that I bought with my money!!! Only thing I hate about you b**ch is you fraudulently taking other peoples money! FYI, my cousin purchased your NEESHI .99 ingrediant crap and didn't get squat! you damn leech! ​


 ​


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 1, 2011)

arosieworld said:


> I don't know why but this post has me rollin! its from gurugossip
> 
> Re: Taneshasadvice Full lace Wig
> 
> ...


 
 Rosie, jinx!!!


----------



## Auburn (Jan 1, 2011)

I can't lie.  She buys convincing lacefronts!


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 1, 2011)

Ellepixie you and I are >>>>here<<<<< I am dying at this thread........I am trying to watch harry potter at the same time online and I can't focus so I have to keep starting it over....(its the new one shhhh) These chicks at gg don't play!!!


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 1, 2011)

i don't see lace. I see baby hair.


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 1, 2011)

sigh . . .  women are such haters. . . . C-O-M-E-D-Y.  Are people really that threatened by some hair and decent looks to have pages and pages and websites devoted to calling out fakeness? I highly doubt anyone on here ordered from her and the concern over her has very little do with propriety and more to do with jealousy and proving that she CAN'T/DOESN'T have hair like that.


----------



## Curly Luul (Jan 1, 2011)

Auburn said:


> Why are her eyes like that?  Her neck looks bruised.. one of her eyes do too. Im just saying.


 

LMBAO ......... Auburn your too funny . 

Ummm i think she might have an eye infection due to all the crazy contact lens she's been wearing. As 4 the bruised neck?? maybe somebody she sold her fake shampoo to, finally found her and put their foot on her neck lol 

this thread is just tooo funny........ big up the the CSI's


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 1, 2011)

I am rolling at these ladies this is a screen pic someone posted
LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 1, 2011)

Auburn said:


> I can't lie.  She buys convincing lacefronts!



I have never worn a LF so I don't know what I am looking for in the those pics.  Can you break it down?

Also, I LOVE your hair in your signature.  How did you get that look?


----------



## Ms. Martina (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm still not sure what to believe. Sometimes her hair looks real, other times it doesn't. She is either adding clip in extensions or it is a lace front.  When it was curly(in that video where she showed herself combing her wet curls), the hair in her crown and edges had a tighter curl pattern than the rest.  Her hair also had a plastic/ barbie doll hair sound when she combed it out. Also, in this picture she appears to have glue around her hairline...


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh my word.
this thread has me SMH and LOL
I've only seen 1 video by this girl before, and it was in a thread here at lhcf about if her hair was real or fake.

now, i'm terrible at spotting weaves/wigs and it has to be very obvious for me to notice it.

I felt bad for her at first because it's a really bad feeling to be accused of lying about your hair....but now I'm not so sure I can feel bad for this girl for that reason.  Now I just kinda pity her and feel bad she's getting such an attack.

No comment on the eyes thing.  Too weird.

I feel sorry for this youtuber.  Maybe she'll come clean....or do a video that "proves" her hair is hers....somehow.  I still cannot 100% tell.


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 1, 2011)

OT: I want to know what this is all about? Its someones siggy picture over there at gg...UMMMMYEAHWHATNOW?? Are they just busting out randoms for fun?


----------



## jdvzmommy (Jan 1, 2011)

arosieworld said:


> OT: I want to know what this is all about? Its someones siggy picture over there at gg...UMMMMYEAHWHATNOW?? Are they just busting out randoms for fun?



Oh no! They talk about Andreaschoice over there? She's awesome


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 1, 2011)

arosieworld said:


> OT: I want to know what this is all about? Its someones siggy picture over there at gg...UMMMMYEAHWHATNOW?? Are they just busting out randoms for fun?


 
LOL and SMH! If Andrea's nose looks smaller, it's probably because she contours it when she does her videos. That's not a big deal, that's a makeup trick. I like her.

That most recent pic of Tanesha looks like a LF more than any of them...and yes, you can buy LFs with baby hairs, especially the $300+ ones. They are super nice.


----------



## NaturallyGraceful (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes, she really could have had a great channel by showing how you can make add-ins look natural. I have friends who would take her advice on that.


Her self hate has to stem from childhood cuz it's deep.


----------



## otegwu (Jan 1, 2011)

This is her second channel...I was subscribed to her first channel about 2/ 2.5 years ago. her hair was defo real, she used to do tutorials, scalp revealed and all... I remeber being in awe (2 years ago lace front never looked that good, no way) Also she didnt sell any hair any products her hair had always been longish.....she didnt wear the contacts then, these are new and clearly fake!. but that hair of her is real and fab. 
she closed her last channel down because of negativity, Im sure it wont be long before she closes this one as well because of the  same stuff. Theres a lot of energy on laughing at this woman on the internet. I feel quite sorry for her :s


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 1, 2011)

otegwu said:


> This is her second channel...I was subscribed to her first channel about 2/ 2.5 years ago. her hair was defo real, she used to do tutorials, scalp revealed and all... I remeber being in awe (2 years ago lace front never looked that good, no way) Also she didnt sell any hair any products her hair had always been longish.....she didnt wear the contacts then, these are new and clearly fake!. but that hair of her is real and fab.
> she closed her last channel down because of negativity, Im sure it wont be long before she closes this one as well because of the  same stuff. Theres a lot of energy on laughing at this woman on the internet. I feel quite sorry for her :s


 Thanks for saying this. I'm not trying to get on her, but if her hair was real she would probably show her scalp by now. You said that she had another channel and you can clearly tell that it was her hair? So why won't she re-upload one of those old videos to show her hair?


----------



## Stepiphanie (Jan 1, 2011)

Can't believe that there's a whole site out there dedicated to exposing/ bashing her...really people?! erplexed 

I understand people being upset about her bs products...but I'm sorry if someone is dumb enough to buy her ish or listen to her "advice", oh wells!! I've know about her yt for a while and always thought she sounded like an idiot anytime she gave any advice or just opened her mouth in general!! She's very pretty, and clearly a bit off, some pic look like her hair, others are clearly LFs. Don't care where she lives, what she does, who she's dating, NADA!


----------



## ms-gg (Jan 1, 2011)

song_of_serenity said:


> Pretty much. Here is a girl who's lied and said "THIS IS MY EYE COLOR" (when we know full well it isn't." and said "This is MY hair (pending lol) and cakes on her foundation to look lighter, product scam, said she's mixed with Italian, (what's up with that accent, I'm bajan born and bred, PLEASE don't even try it) etc...we won't get into the CNA thing.
> 
> *Folks bringing up the "hater" word.*
> 
> ...




You better PREACH!  I had to quote your post for emphasis


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 1, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> Thanks for saying this. I'm not trying to get on her, but if her hair was real she would probably show her scalp by now. You said that she had another channel and you can clearly tell that it was her hair? So why won't she re-upload one of those old videos to show her hair?


why should she have to do all of that to pacify the jealousy and insecurities of others?  Everyone who makes videos on youtube have to show scalp now if they are past APL? God forbid Bonnet Lady gets some progress, some of ya'll will lose your minds.


----------



## kibbles318 (Jan 1, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> sigh . . .  women are such haters. . . . C-O-M-E-D-Y.  Are people really that threatened by some hair and decent looks to have pages and pages and websites devoted to calling out fakeness? I highly doubt anyone on here ordered from her and the concern over her has very little do with propriety and more to do with jealousy and proving that she CAN'T/DOESN'T have hair like that.



ITA... I've looked at the pics and videos that have been posted on here and I just see a beautiful woman with nice hair that she may/ may not have grown herself. I personally don't think it's a LF but who am I... And if it is SO WHAT!!! It's pretty, it looks natural and it looks good on her. Geesh... Some people have no lives...


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 1, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> why should she have to do all of that to pacify the jealousy and insecurities of others?  Everyone who makes videos on youtube have to show scalp now if they are past APL? God forbid Bonnet Lady gets some progress, some of ya'll will lose your minds.


She doesn't have to do it. Most people love to prove others wrong and what better way for her to get back at people than to show her scalp/real hair. I think if her hair was real she would have proved it already.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 1, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> *arosieworld* this has been my entertainment today.  Lawd people was busting the girls house and everything on that site.
> 
> I declare her life on YT would have been easier if she just rolls with "its my prerogative to change up my look using whats out there."



I hope nobody takes it too far. I think that posting peoples addresses online can be a form of harassment and cyber bullying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 1, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> She doesn't have to do it. Most people love to prove others wrong and what better way for her to get back at people than to show her scalp/real hair. I think if her hair was real she would have proved it already.


 
The way people are trying to go on her, and ****** with her money if she's selling products, if that were me I would have made a video with my scalp ALL UP in the camera and said, "YEA HEAUXS! It's ALL MINE! And what?! Hatin' a$$ heauxs! You wish you could get some of this!" Then I would have thrown some dirt at my camera as I brushed it off my shoulder.


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 1, 2011)

kibbles318 said:


> ITA... I've looked at the pics and videos that have been posted on here and I just see a beautiful woman with nice hair that she may/ may not have grown herself. I personally don't think it's a LF but who am I... And if it is SO WHAT!!! It's pretty, it looks natural and it looks good on her. Geesh... Some people have no lives...


that's what I don't understand. Let's say for argument's sake, it is a lacefront. SO WHAT?! Her real hair that people are posting is at least APL stretched, thick and healthy. So ummm who cares?  The lacefront, if it is one, looks damn good and could make for  a good protective style. She is still a pretty woman with a nice shape even with the dark eyes.  It's like women are DYING to prove she is fake as a way to take something away from her. As if to say, "seeeee she doesn't have good hair/light skin (foundation comments) AND grey eyes. She just can't!"  People going off talking about childhood issues, all over a pretty girl with some contacts and long hair? For real?! It's really weird and bordering on coo coo for cocoa puffs.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 1, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> why should she have to do all of that to pacify the jealousy and insecurities of others?  Everyone who makes videos on youtube have to show scalp now if they are past APL? God forbid Bonnet Lady gets some progress, some of ya'll will lose your minds.



preach!!!!!!!!!
the shyyyte is sad, everybody on that guru site may wanna put a detective on where their  'man' iz


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 1, 2011)

I've never seen her before today, but her hair looks like it can be hers. *shrugs* 

I do know that she is banking off of people clicking on her YouTube page. That's why she ain't showing anyone her scalp. If she shows it, her views will go down. She is a bidness woman. 

Y'all would've NEVER seen my scalp...Cha Ching!!


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 1, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> She doesn't have to do it. Most people love to prove others wrong and what better way for her to get back at people than to show her scalp/real hair. I think if her hair was real she would have proved it already.


My hair isn't even that long and people think my hair is not real when it's curly or straight. U think I have time to make em touch scalp and prove something. I know my hair is real, so I say, "yes it's real" and keep it moving. If they still don't believe it, oh well.ohwell:  Who are they, for me to have to prove something to? It all comes back to the same question I posed in the beginning. Why do we think that only certain types of black people can have certain hair/features and why are we so obsessed with perpetuating that silly mentality when we keep coming across people who deviate from that narrow construction? More importantly, what is it gonna take for us to move forward, because we are stunting our own growth with all of this foolishness?


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 1, 2011)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> preach!!!!!!!!!
> the shyyyte is sad, *everybody on that guru site may wanna but a detective on where their  'man' iz*



You are an e-meanie.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 1, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> that's what I don't understand. Let's say for argument's sake, it is a lacefront. SO WHAT?! Her real hair that people are posting is at least APL stretched, thick and healthy. So ummm who cares?  The lacefront, if it is one, looks damn good and could make for  a good protective style. She is still a pretty woman with a nice shape even with the dark eyes.  It's like women are DYING to prove she is fake as a way to take something away from her. As if to say, "seeeee she doesn't have good hair/light skin (foundation comments) AND grey eyes. She just can't!"  People going off talking about childhood issues, all over a pretty girl with some contacts and long hair? For real?! It's really weird and bordering on coo coo for cocoa puffs.


meanwhile at the ranch  folks house "ain't" in order... man creeping, children smokin/sexin/grades slippin, credit shyyyty, bank account fallin', job's in jeopardy, hair dry & crackin j/k ya'll..... I'm just silly


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 1, 2011)

Can I get a summary?

What has the LHCFBI concluded about this matter?


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 1, 2011)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> preach!!!!!!!!!
> the shyyyte is sad, *everybody on that guru site may wanna but a detective on where their  'man' iz*


i'm sorry but  @ the bolded or as someone said a while back, " and some of ya'll wonder why you ain't got a man" .


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 1, 2011)

TamedTresses said:


> You are an e-meanie.


  hey mama!  happy new year!!!!  how was you day!!  i was wondering where the get-fresh-crew-wuz-today!!!, Iri in here?  natbeauty, Iri #2? I know ya'll were on the scene


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 1, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> Can I get a summary?
> 
> What has the LHCFBI concluded about this matter?



Girl!!!!!! I think they found receipts for some remy! Idk I'm tryin to catch up!


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 1, 2011)

*SHE'S A FRAUD!!!!!!!!*

iF THERE'S ONE THING I KNOW...IT'S HAIR!!! LOOK AT HER VID HERE
YouTube - How To Make A Fishtail Braid 

She's sporting tracks! Tracks, tracks, tracks...yeah I said it! I hope she is on here....T-R UH-A-C-K-S! TRACKS!
Whoa, now, back to watching DIY!


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 1, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> Can I get a summary?
> 
> What has the LHCFBI concluded about this matter?


 
Girl...I have no clue. I'm just laughing at the hypocrisy all up in heyah.


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 1, 2011)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> happy mama!  happy new year!!!!  how was you day!!  i was wondering where the get fresh crew wuz today!!!, Iri in here?  natbeauty, Iri #2? I know ya'll on the scene



The get fresh crew? Who? 

Happy New Year to you too, chica. My day was good...nice and laid back. How bout yourself?


----------



## Aireen (Jan 1, 2011)

Intriguing... I know of her but to me she's just too weird to even watch regularly sooooo... In before the lock!


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 1, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Oh my word.
> this thread has me SMH and LOL
> I've only seen 1 video by this girl before, and it was in a thread here at lhcf about if her hair was real or fake.
> 
> ...


Maybe she needs to do a "She Who Shall Not Be Named" and put the camera 2 inches from her hair line with some un-glue stuff and rub it in to prove it so all this can be put to rest.


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 1, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> Can I get a summary?
> 
> What has the LHCFBI concluded about this matter?



I dunno. I haven't read the thread. I just clicked the link to see what the hoopla was about. Not sure if it's her hair or not, but it looks real to me. I'm not the best at judging tracks and wigs.

What I do know, is homegirl had an ad on her video. She just made some change off my view.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh and she's about collar bone length in the back and jaw/chin in the front...yeah, I peeps game baby with noooo hateration...don't front or you will be outed!
I better join the lhcfbi cuz I'm on the crime scene..top flight!


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 1, 2011)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> meanwhile at the ranch  folks house "ain't" in order... man creeping, children smokin/sexin/grades slippin, credit shyyyty, bank account fallin', job's in jeopardy, *hair dry & crackin* j/k ya'll..... I'm just silly


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 1, 2011)

TamedTresses said:


> I dunno. I haven't read the thread. I just clicked the link to see what the hoopla was about. Not sure if it's her hair or not, but it looks real to me. I'm not the best at judging tracks and wigs.
> 
> What I do know, is homegirl had an ad on her video. *She just made some change off my view.*


I thought the same thing!!! 

I guess I need to go read from the beginning before I start posting crazy up in here.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 1, 2011)

arosieworld said:


> Girl!!!!!! I think they found receipts for some remy! Idk I'm tryin to catch up!


  rosie
that pleeeeezed me a bit, I feel guilty b/c I want her to succeed in whatever she's doin  all I wanted was the hair, as soon as I saw the title I went to googling (me likey)

as I mentioned... real or fake the curly hair was *all-the-way-liiiiiiiive*

they need detectives on that massively produced Tresemme' oooh-laa-laaa

or that darn suave, herbal essence

what's really off in those dayuuum GALLON SIZE $2 bottles???erplexed


----------



## Auburn (Jan 1, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> I have never worn a LF so I don't know what I am looking for in the those pics.  Can you break it down?
> 
> Also, I LOVE your hair in your signature.  How did you get that look?



In THOSE pictures, her hairline is different.  Most of the time you can see a lighter area where the lace is.

Thank you so much!  I made 14 plaits with light conditioner in, air dried, unraveled, then fluffed out.


----------



## CocoBunny (Jan 1, 2011)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> preach!!!!!!!!!
> the shyyyte is sad, *everybody on that guru site may wanna put a detective on where their  'man' iz*


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jan 1, 2011)

If she's wearing a LF, she must wear one like the one below--it comes with baby hair (I learned something new today, but i did NOT know that wigs come with babyhair  ) She could probably cut the baby hair down to make it look more natural and curl up (IF she's wearing one). I honestly still can't tell


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry so big   I'll try to downsize it.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 1, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> Maybe she needs to do a "She Who Shall Not Be Named" and put the camera 2 inches from her hair line with some un-glue stuff and rub it in to prove it so all this can be put to rest.



I mean....if she's gunna do a big ol video about it, she may as well do something substantial enough to stop people from attacking her.

I feel like I show my scalp enough for people to see my hair is growing from my scalp, but if I was under fire like this girl is, I would just do one very clear video showing my hair, parting it up and down and every whicha way just to shut people up once and for all.

I hope she does that.
And if her hair is not grown in from her scalp, I hope she comes clean and then keeps it moving.

I just saw the goings on at the other site.  OMG I feel terrible for this girl.  Liar or not, personal info needs to stay personal sometimes.


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 1, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> I thought the same thing!!!
> 
> I guess I need to go read from the beginning before I start posting crazy up in here.



That's the first thing I will notice...the ads.  

I really don't know who she is though. The thread is long and I'm not gonna read the entire thing. I'll just sit back and enjoy the show.


----------



## dm81 (Jan 1, 2011)

ResieCupp said:


> Does anyone else post pics of their backyards on twitter ? Just wondering. . . (&Why isn't she in the pic -_-)



All that "money" and she takes Jet Blue...

Anyways...

That faux Rosie Perez accent has GOT to go! 

All that money she invests on that head and on purses she should get those two bottom teeth aligned correctly

And she ain't pretty, she looks like that funny lookin' a$$ Aisha Tyler....looks like some sorta dog.

Oh yeah.....that ain't her damn hair!


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 1, 2011)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> what's really off in those dayuuum GALLON SIZE $2 bottles???erplexed



It's a miracle...in a bottle.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 1, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> I mean....if she's gunna do a big ol video about it, she may as well do something substantial enough to stop people from attacking her.
> 
> I feel like I show my scalp enough for people to see my hair is growing from my scalp, but if I was under fire like this girl is, I would just do one very clear video showing my hair, parting it up and down and every whicha way just to shut people up once and for all.
> 
> ...


Ummmm.....where the site at?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 1, 2011)

Auburn said:


> In THOSE pictures, her hairline is different.  Most of the time you can see a lighter area where the lace is.
> 
> Thank you so much!  I made 14 plaits with light conditioner in, air dried, unraveled, then fluffed out.



oh-my god Auburn your hair & color is gorgeous in your siggy, I'm in love with your hair

but before I continue... ummmma need you to part yo' iiish, not from the front tho', at the back about 46 degrees from you Left earlobe (not right b/c ya'll good at hiding tracks at 50 degrees), upside down in the mirror in front of a search light and my once removed university microscope  (I'll return  it soon I promise).....


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 1, 2011)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> rosie
> that pleeeeezed me a bit, I feel guilty b/c I want her to succeed in whatever she's doin  all I wanted was the hair, as soon as I saw the title I went to googling (me likey)
> 
> as I mentioned... real or fake the curly hair was *all-the-way-liiiiiiiive*
> ...



Re-quoting for you just follow the link LOL 



mzteaze said:


> You and other posters have me rolling.  I started reading the _other_  website.  Lo and behold the private detectives over there found out her  business and flea-bay purchases were done in her boyfriend's name.   Someone checked out the account and found a purchase for 14-16" of *Indian Remy extension* hair.
> 
> oh my lawd.  I guess its *go hard or go home.*
> Taneshasadvice Full lace Wig - Page 9


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 1, 2011)

She's used to the one inch flat irons because that's appropriate for her length...now when she purchased that sedu...if came just in time for her new lace wig that she purchased....I'm sure she's doing a wig challenge. I'm sorry ladies...I just caught wind of her and I'm once again sorry b/c she's busted...where are my REAL waist length ladies at on here....true hard work!


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 1, 2011)

Auburn said:


> In THOSE pictures, her hairline is different.  Most of the time you can see a lighter area where the lace is.
> 
> Thank you so much!  I made 14 plaits with light conditioner in, air dried, unraveled, then fluffed out.



Wow...can't wait til I reach that length...just a few months more I think.  Plus I need to learn how to plait.


----------



## Auburn (Jan 1, 2011)

If she can make a video about hair questions and tutorials and take a few seconds out of her time to only show the front her hair, why wouldn't she just take the same amount of time to prove it?  I'm just saying.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 1, 2011)

dm81 said:


> All that "money" and she takes Jet Blue...
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> ...



yikes
i thought this was about the hair!?!

she's a pretty girl even if her actions may be ugly.

I know attitude can make someone seem less attractive, but I skimmed some vids with volume off, and the only constant I see is lots of hair flipping and her pretty face.


----------



## CB1731 (Jan 1, 2011)

YouTube - Answering hair care questions . do you have damaged hair? these products might work for you

I'm still stuck on what she says at about the 1:20 mark.


----------



## Almaz (Jan 1, 2011)

I go away I come back and yall STILL killing me. LCHFBI hahahahaha she right hahahaha


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 1, 2011)

If any of ya'll or any other board didnt believe that my hair was real you would have a camera all up and thru my scalp and you will be able to see all the way to the root bulb if need be. I would just love to shut the people up and go about my merry was screaming take that take that, Seems like she hiding something.


----------



## Lady_q_tee (Jan 1, 2011)

if its anything its a weave...no lf there.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 1, 2011)

umma need some of ya'll to part some of these super gorgeous I-stay-fly-iii-iii-iiii  arse fro's aall up in siggy land too

no waay Jose when my flap jack fro' won't even stand at attention up

just kidding dayuum!


----------



## motherpopcorn562 (Jan 1, 2011)

Carisa said:


> Mz. Mo why don't we mix that and the baby spit up together for faster results?




I was wondering about that


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 1, 2011)

CB1731 said:


> YouTube - Answering hair care questions . do you have damaged hair? these products might work for you
> 
> I'm still stuck on what she says at about the 1:20 mark.



 She just made another 5 cents off of me, because I clicked the link. 

Ain't no way...2 months.  Oh ok... no wonder everyone is doubting her.


----------



## motherpopcorn562 (Jan 1, 2011)

She might have got away with it without the contacts. contacts were over kill and saying that they were hers LOL doing too much


----------



## Auburn (Jan 1, 2011)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> oh-my god Auburn your hair & color is gorgeous in your siggy, I'm in love with your hair
> 
> but before I continue... ummmma need you to part yo' iiish, not from the front tho', at the back about 46 degrees from you Left earlobe (not right b/c ya'll good at hiding tracks at 50 degrees), upside down in the mirror in front of a search light and my once removed university microscope  (I'll return  it soon I promise).....



Lmao!

Thank you.

A person all about hair and proud of it would have no problem proving it, no?  We even got Adora to show us.


----------



## Auburn (Jan 1, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> Wow...can't wait til I reach that length...just a few months more I think.  Plus I need to learn how to plait.



I love your hair as is! The definition is lovely!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 1, 2011)

Auburn said:


> Lmao!
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> A person all about hair and proud of it would have no problem proving it, no?  We even got Adora to show us.



snap...... i'm out on that one


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 1, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> If any of ya'll or any other board didnt believe that my hair was real you would have a camera all up and thru my scalp and you will be able to see all the way to the root bulb if need be. *I would just love to shut the people up and go about my merry was screaming take that take that, Seems like she hiding something.*



I would've thought about doing the same...then I would remember that I would get paid per ad view...just Bonnet girl. I would direct all the haters to my YouTube page.


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 1, 2011)

Auburn said:


> Lmao!
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> A person all about hair and proud of it would have no problem proving it, no?  We even got Adora to show us.



To show you what?


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 1, 2011)

^yeah but right now she is just a laugh and if she was marketing viable advice there are more people on this site that would become regular viewers and subscribe........ She is like a one hit wonder who sold out.... Flash in the pan she would have made more money, in the long haul with a real concept versus fraud..


----------



## Auburn (Jan 1, 2011)

TamedTresses said:


> To show you what?



To show us her scalp.  When she first got here some didn't think it was real.  She was laughing it up but showed us.


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 1, 2011)

it's so extra to have to show scalp to prove your hair is real .  . .  just wack


----------



## kandake (Jan 1, 2011)

Auburn said:


> To show us her scalp.  When she first got here some didn't think it was real.  She was laughing it up but showed us.




Sorry to hijack.  But I remember you doing a youtube video with commentary of AdoraGate.  I still laugh about that every time I see you post.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 1, 2011)

Look dammmmit, I'm over there....having to play catch up to one page as I skim! Thanks hairlab for always making a person super curious and wanting to know!


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 1, 2011)

arosieworld said:


> ^yeah but right now she is just a laugh and if she was marketing viable advice there are more people on this site that would become regular viewers and subscribe........ She is like a one hit wonder who sold out.... Flash in the pan she would have made more money, in the long haul with a real concept versus fraud..



Girl, don't mind me. I am just talkin' smack. 

I really don't know what to believe now after seeing her 2 month growth rate.


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 1, 2011)

Auburn said:


> To show us her scalp.  When she first got here some didn't think it was real.  She was laughing it up but showed us.



Oh ok...


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 1, 2011)

I've never worn a weave so someone please enlighten me...can't I just part my hair between the tracks and show some scalp?


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 1, 2011)

Auburn said:


> I love your hair as is! The definition is lovely!



Awww thanks!  That was my FIRST two strand twist.  I am glad the holidays are over so I can run to Ulta tomorrow and buy stuff to do an honest length check.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 1, 2011)

DivaD04 said:


> Look dammmmit, I'm over there....having to play catch up to one page as I skim! Thanks hairlab for always making a person super curious and wanting to know!


i ain't do nothing!!!!1  whatcha-talkin-bout-willis


----------



## Auburn (Jan 1, 2011)

kandake said:


> Sorry to hijack.  But I remember you doing a youtube video with commentary of AdoraGate.  I still laugh about that every time I see you post.



Girl yas! Where da pitchas?! Lol.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 1, 2011)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> i ain't do nothing!!!!1  whatcha-talkin-bout-willis



whomp whooomp,  that was Whimsy!  *deep man's voice* "girl, my bad!" Girrrl, I'm anticipating the BIG REVEAL! over there!


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 1, 2011)

TamedTresses said:


> I've never worn a weave so someone please enlighten me...can't I just part my hair between the tracks and show some scalp?



It depends on the type of weave.  If she only adds a few tracks, she can part her hair and show scalp without showing tracks depending on placement (i.e. tracks at back of head for length sewn to a small line of hair braided first).  But if she isn't careful, but you will also see the track.  It seems in a few of the videos I have seen, she messes with the front of her hair but avoids the mid part of her hair.  If you know what you are looking for, you can actually spot the sheen difference between the bought hair vs grown-on-the-head.


----------



## Auburn (Jan 1, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> Awww thanks!  That was my FIRST two strand twist.  I am glad the holidays are over so I can run to Ulta tomorrow and buy stuff to do an honest length check.




I have yet to do a 2 strand twist out.  You did an awesome job! I thought it was a co wash.


----------



## CocoaPebbles (Jan 1, 2011)

This thread is hilarious!!!  
I haven't read every post, but I have read quite a few of them.  For those of you just getting here, here's a summary of what the "investigations" have discovered thus far:
-Her hair is fake (same length curly as when straight, etc.). 
-She claims her eyes are blue/gray, but pics were found of her natural brown eyes (which are very pretty by the way).
-She claimed to go from APL to WL in 2 months.
-She claims to live in a mansion, but does not.
-She goes by a fake Italian last name.
-She took several years off her age.
-Her accent is fake.
-She claims to be a nurse, but apparently is not.
-She claims her SO is super wealthy, but he works in a grocery store.
-She was selling some fraudulent hair care line.
-She created fake YouTube accounts that she uses to incite drama by posting controversial things.
-Her regimen(s) on her videos are whack (which is the main thing I have a problem with since a lot of young girls and newbies will believe this nonsense).

(I'm sure there are a few other things I've missed along the way.)

I really hope all of the above isn't true. But if it is, this young lady has some serious issues that I hope she deals with _soon_.
It's quite possible that she's just saying this stuff to get attention.  It's working.


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 1, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> It depends on the type of weave.  If she only adds a few tracks, she can part her hair and show scalp without showing tracks depending on placement (i.e. tracks at back of head for length sewn to a small line of hair braided first).  But if she isn't careful, but you will also see the track.  It seems in a few of the videos I have seen, she messes with the front of her hair but avoids the mid part of her hair.  If you know what you are looking for, you can actually spot the sheen difference between the bought hair vs grown-on-the-head.



Gotcha! Thanks for responding...I've always wanted to wear a weave, but I am afraid to leave cornrows in my hair too long. I may bite the bullet this year...maybe.

The price of the hair is also crazy high too. I can get my hair braided (which I don't like to do anymore) for less than the hair. We won't even talk about the price of the install.


----------



## Auburn (Jan 1, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> it's so extra to have to show scalp to prove your hair is real .  . .  just wack



That's that only way I know that a person can prove it.  It only takes 20 seconds max for her hair.  4 good parts and that's it.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 1, 2011)

TamedTresses said:


> Gotcha! Thanks for responding...I've always wanted to wear a weave, but I am afraid to leave cornrows in my hair too long. I may bite the bullet this year...maybe.
> 
> The price of the hair is also crazy high too. I can get my hair braided (which I don't like to do anymore) for less than the hair. We won't even talk about the price of the install.



I wore weaves for 8 years. 

I used to go to a well known place in NYC to buy my hair.  I had to take my SO because he didn't believe me when I said the way they handle the hair looks just like when the dudes are chopping and bagging drugs *in the movies*....right down to the scale.  It was three or four Spanish dudes "prepping" the hair and one guy that stood in the back watching them (he didn't speak either). 

To get good work, it does cost and trust me, GOOD hair, ain't cheap.


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 1, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> I wore weaves for 8 years.
> 
> I used to go to a well known place in NYC to buy my hair.  I had to take my SO because he didn't believe me when I said the way they handle the hair looks just like when the dudes are chopping and bagging drugs *in the movies*....right down to the scale.  It was three or four Spanish dudes "prepping" the hair and one guy that stood in the back watching them (he didn't speak either).
> 
> *To get good work, it does cost and trust me, GOOD hair, ain't cheap.*




Trust me, I have seen the prices. They scared me away. 

I bought an inexpensive wig to try it out once and the wig cap was too tight...my head is too big.


----------



## Kagrra01 (Jan 1, 2011)

Keshieshimmer said:


> Dude that looks like her hair. She is really beautiful!




I don't know....I noticed that the way the camera is angled it never focuses on the top part of her head and when she is detangling she never really runs the comb through her roots. She just barely glides it through the roots with what looks like the flat part of the comb. That's what I noticed and thats kinda suspicious to me.


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 1, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> I wore weaves for 8 years.
> 
> I used to go to a well known place in NYC to buy my hair.  I had to take my SO because he didn't believe me when I said the way they handle the hair looks just like when the dudes are chopping and bagging drugs *in the movies*....right down to the scale.  It was three or four Spanish dudes "prepping" the hair and one guy that stood in the back watching them (he didn't speak either).
> 
> To get good work, it does cost and trust me, GOOD hair, ain't cheap.



*cough* Lugos *cough* cough* you should see the Miami one........


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 1, 2011)

2 ebay purchases:

Very Prompt with shipping and through	Buyer: southernhunay ( 7 )  	Sep-22-09 09:03  	100% Virgin Remy Indian Hair (2 Packs) - 18 inches  (#180408332547)	US $180.00	 

I am very pleased with the Lace Unit that I purchase!	Buyer: southernhunay ( 7 )  	Mar-17-09 17:49
 	BEAUTIFUL 18" #1DEEP WAVE FULL LACE WIG (#250382230259)	US $210.00


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jan 1, 2011)

For those that are still not sure, this video shows a couple of clues that lets me know 100% this is not all her hair:

YouTube - HOW TO GET GLAMOROUS WAVES WITH YOUR CURLING IRON

When she first releases her bun/pony her hair is bone straight (the part that's hers) The part that is not hers is still in the just out the bag wave/curl.

You be the judge

At 1:18-1:20 she attempts to scratch the scalp and she has to fumble a bit to get to her scalp. She has to move her finger quickly to get to a space where her finger easily reaches her scalp. It happens really quickly so pay close attention. 

Also most people do not seperate their hair by pulling apart without a 2nd thought. At about 2:23-2:24 she literally pulls her hair apart with no thought that she could be thinning her ends. Her hair pulls apart like a dolls hair that has matted together.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jan 1, 2011)

There is something about her that almost sickens me. It's beyond the facade even. I think she's very unfortunate and I feel sorry for her child.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jan 1, 2011)

MzRhonda said:


> 2 ebay purchases:
> 
> Very Prompt with shipping and through    Buyer: southernhunay ( 7 )      Sep-22-09 09:03      100% Virgin Remy Indian Hair (2 Packs) - 18 inches  (#180408332547)    US $180.00
> 
> ...


   Wait, you found her Ebay ???!!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jan 1, 2011)

MzRhonda said:


> Thanks I found more photos
> 
> Pictures by dabombdivatnt - Photobucket



wow she's a lil hottie. that curly headed pic and straight hair pics look real.  ♥


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 1, 2011)

arosieworld said:


> *cough* Lugos *cough* cough* you should see the Miami one........



 Yes ma'am.  I can only imagine what the one in Miami looks like.  For those prices, you would like that place wouldn't look like a hole in the wall.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 1, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> I wore weaves for 8 years.
> 
> I used to go to a well known place in NYC to buy my hair.  I had to take my SO because he didn't believe me when I said the way they handle the hair looks just like when the dudes are chopping and bagging drugs *in the movies*....right down to the scale.  It was three or four Spanish dudes "prepping" the hair and one guy that stood in the back watching them (he didn't speak either).
> 
> To get good work, it does cost and trust me, GOOD hair, ain't cheap.



It's almost like Extensions Plus in L.A.....they hire umm, shem, ummm, yeah, and they get paid little of nothing but the store makes a killing with the public, movie sets, and the celebs purchasing their hair. I wanted hair from their so bad....I watched an associate of mine buy some for her and her daughter. I thought about getting a job there until the woman gave me the low down on how they paid them.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 1, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> For those that are still not sure, this video shows a couple of clues that lets me know 100% this is not all her hair:
> 
> YouTube - HOW TO GET GLAMOROUS WAVES WITH YOUR CURLING IRON
> 
> ...



Yeah I caught that. 

Also do most people wake up and style their hair without running a comb or brush through it????

I have yet to see her COMB her hair from roots to tip and also actually make parts in her hair to separate.

Very suspect.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 1, 2011)

~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> This pic right here looks like it's her hair to me.  A LF is not going to give you a hairline that has baby hair that looks this real--it could be some added hair or whatever, but the hairline at least looks real.  If not then Brandy needs to hook up with this chick:
> 
> IMG_5487.jpg picture by dabombdivatnt - Photobucket



*Umm you can pull some of your baby hair out in the front, actually from what I hear, it's what you should do, to make it look more realistic.
*


Kurlee said:


> sigh . . .  women are such haters. . . . C-O-M-E-D-Y.  Are people really that threatened by some hair and decent looks to have pages and pages and websites devoted to calling out fakeness? I highly doubt anyone on here ordered from her and the concern over her has very little do with propriety and more to do with jealousy and proving that she CAN'T/DOESN'T have hair like that.



*OMG, but you still in here boo. Is that yo cousin. Maybe on that other site they are jealous and crazy sure, but over here nah son. For why? Sorry we can't be so exotical with our fake eyes and LF wig and tracks we try to pass off as our own. Do us a favor and exit stage left cause I'm tired of you trying to secretly imply we are jealous of this certified nut job.

I am just under the impression that some people are in denial. Like FOR REAL FOR REAL. 

The pics Auburn posted in one the real close up of the hairline where you can see the baby hairs, why do the thin baby hairs go into a full head of hair. The line is almost perfect. If you see it you see it if you don't you don't. Nothing to argue about lol. I knew about the site and all that but I wasn't trying to bring drama to the thread about ALL her lies but it came here anyways. I see what Mz. MO MO was talking about now. I'm almost sure my thread is going to get locked now.

*


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 1, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> Also most people do not seperate their hair by pulling apart without a 2nd thought. At about 2:23-2:24 she literally pulls her hair apart with no thought that she could be thinning her ends. Her hair pulls apart like a dolls hair that has matted together.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jan 1, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> I wore weaves for 8 years.
> 
> I used to go to a well known place in NYC to buy my hair.  I had to take my SO because he didn't believe me when I said the way they handle the hair looks just like when the dudes are chopping and bagging drugs *in the movies*....right down to the scale.  It was three or four Spanish dudes "prepping" the hair and one guy that stood in the back watching them (he didn't speak either).
> 
> To get good work, it does cost and trust me, GOOD hair, ain't cheap.


Wait, I think I know that place. In Brooklyn...? >_> With even the waiting area?? SCALES for the hair?


----------



## sweetlaughter (Jan 1, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> For those that are still not sure, this video shows a couple of clues that lets me know 100% this is not all her hair:
> 
> YouTube - HOW TO GET GLAMOROUS WAVES WITH YOUR CURLING IRON
> 
> ...



yup and it even sounds like doll hair when she combs the bangs.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 1, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> *Umm you can pull some of your baby hair out in the front, actually from what I hear, it's what you should do, to make it look more realistic.
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I just can't tonight.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 1, 2011)

I wonder...those of you that are say "So what if its a wig/weave!!"...Would you be saying the same thing if you found out that Chicoro, Wanakee, Traycee, Mwedzi--Kimmaytube, or others "we" look to for hair inspiration/products/books, etc. were wearing wigs and weaves this whole time? Would it still be an 'Oh well, haters" situation?

I thought some of ya'll were going to go find and lynch the Afroveda lady when ya'll found out she used bases for her conditioner...but this chick can claim her "conditioner" grew her wig...and that's okay?


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 1, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> For those that are still not sure, this video shows a couple of clues that lets me know 100% this is not all her hair:
> 
> YouTube - HOW TO GET GLAMOROUS WAVES WITH YOUR CURLING IRON
> 
> ...


 
LOL! I still am not saying I am 100% sure, but that is DEFINITELY how I handle my wigs...


----------



## Almaz (Jan 1, 2011)

YouTube - HAIR POWER / BRAZILIAN HAIR EXTENSIONS.

is this what she has


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 1, 2011)

CB1731 said:


> YouTube - Answering hair care questions . do you have damaged hair? these products might work for you
> 
> I'm still stuck on what she says at about the 1:20 mark.



And on that note, if people bought her products, I no longer have sympathy for you. That don't make a BIT of sense.


----------



## renee08 (Jan 1, 2011)

Never heard of the girl and I don't really care..but have any of you ever read body language books? Her eyes are shifting too much for me for  her to be telling he truth, and she is talking too fast


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 1, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> Yes ma'am.  I can only imagine what the one in Miami looks like.  For those prices, you would like that place wouldn't look like a hole in the wall.



No ma'am! You would think but when I went it was a paint peeling back room with tables covered in nails to help separate the hair and you had to get there a the crack of dawn and wait in line before the opened then they would still only take a few people at a time.....Man it was a mess!!! 
LOL But I was addicted to that kinky curly!!!!! 
I met some of the coolest people in that line..........

Oh when that rolling garage door opened you knew it was only another 5-20 minutes depending who was opening till they opened those doors.....You probably still had a 3 hour wait but man it was a high when you made it out of there!!!


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 1, 2011)

Theresamonet said:


> I wonder...those of you that are say "So what if its a wig/weave!!"...Would you be saying the same thing if you found out that Chicoro, Wanakee, Traycee. Mwedzi--Kimmaytube, or others "we" look to for hair inspiration/products/books, etc. were wearing wigs and weaves this whole time? Would it still be an 'Oh well, haters" situation.
> 
> I thought some of ya'll were going to go find and lynch the Hairveda lady when ya'll found out she used bases for her conditioner...but this chick can claim her "conditioner" grew her wig...and that's okay?


 
You meant AfroVeda, but I digress!! 

ITA with you. Being that LHCF is wig/weave "friendly," no one would care if she was wearing a wig or weave. Another YouTuber, April, basically ONLY wears wigs, and she is awesome and hilarious.

People don't like being LIED to. Point blank. If homegirl is gonna make a long video SAYING her hair is real, why not just part it? That takes all of...3 seconds.

I don't see why this is *SO DIFFICULT* to understand. People don't like liars, sheesh. And I love that the people defending her are saying that people are spending so much time "bashing" her and focusing on her actions, yet they are spending just as much time focusing on the actions/words of others. Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## Auburn (Jan 1, 2011)

Theresamonet said:


> I wonder...those of you that are say "So what if its a wig/weave!!"...Would you be saying the same thing if you found out that Chicoro, Wanakee, Traycee. Mwedzi--Kimmaytube, or others "we" look to for hair inspiration/products/books, etc. were wearing wigs and weaves this whole time? Would it still be an 'Oh well, haters" situation.
> 
> I thought some of ya'll were going to go find and lynch the *Hairveda lady when ya'll found out she used bases for her conditioner*...but this chick can claim her "conditioner" grew her wig...and that's okay?




 I've been gone too long. What was the base?
Sorry to hijack.


----------



## CB1731 (Jan 1, 2011)

renee08 said:


> Never heard of the girl and I don't really care..but have any of you ever read body language books? Her eyes are shifting too much for me for her to be telling he truth, and she is talking too fast


 

I've been thinking the same exact thing.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 1, 2011)

arosieworld said:


> No ma'am! You would think but when I went it was a paint peeling back room with tables covered in nails to help separate the hair and you had to get there a the crack of dawn and wait in line before the opened then they would still only take a few people at a time.....Man it was a mess!!!
> LOL But I was addicted to that kinky curly!!!!!
> I met some of the coolest people in that line..........
> 
> Oh when that rolling garage door opened you knew it was only another 5-20 minutes depending who was opening till they opened those doors.....You probably still had a 3 hour wait but man it was a high when you made it out of there!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 1, 2011)

dang!  Not EBAY purchases!! Wooooh chile!


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 1, 2011)

jdvzmommy said:


> Oh no! They talk about Andreaschoice over there? She's awesome



*I just recently subbed to AC so I don't know if she's awesome. But when I clicked on her thing they had personal pics of her etc....You know what? I am convinced no one is reading my posts......*



Kurlee said:


> why should she have to do all of that to pacify the jealousy and insecurities of others?  Everyone who makes videos on youtube have to show scalp now if they are past APL? God forbid Bonnet Lady gets some progress, some of ya'll will lose your minds.



*She doesn't HAVE to do ****, i think you are really missing the boat. She's lying about a lot of things and she got caught up. THAT'S what's really C-O-M-E-D-Y*



Kurlee said:


> that's what I don't understand. Let's say for argument's sake, it is a lacefront. SO WHAT?! Her real hair that people are posting is at least APL stretched, thick and healthy. So ummm who cares?  The lacefront, if it is one, looks damn good and could make for  a good protective style. She is still a pretty woman with a nice shape even with the dark eyes.  It's like women are DYING to prove she is fake as a way to take something away from her. As if to say, "seeeee she doesn't have good hair/light skin (foundation comments) AND grey eyes. She just can't!"  People going off talking about childhood issues, all over a pretty girl with some contacts and long hair? For real?! It's really weird and bordering on coo coo for cocoa puffs.



*Again you are missing the boat. This isn't about trying to take something from her. The chick is a mental case and a liar. We are all just having fun. I can't speak on that other site, or anyone else but like i said pages back. can you see the lace at 6:07. either you do or you don't*



dm81 said:


> All that "money" and she takes Jet Blue...
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> ...



*Omg please tell it. She is ok looking to me. I rarely call someone ugly, but she's not beautiful. Not to me. But I guess cause she's lighter with that wavy "hair" she's beautiful to some people on here. She looks way better in her more natural stages then now.*


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 1, 2011)

song_of_serenity said:


> Wait, I think I know that place. In Brooklyn...? >_> With even the waiting area?? SCALES for the hair?



Nah its Lugos on 1st or 2nd street in Manhattan.  I never went to the place in the BK altho I heard about it.  But, you should go for the pure comedy of it.  You sign in, then walk back to a little room with three or four broke down chairs.  The guys sit on stools near a mountain of hair.  When its your turn, you point out how much hair you want (1/4 lb and up) and length plus the grade/color.  They spend time combing it on big combs then weigh it before its woven for tracks or sold loose.

PLUS, the girls in the front re-weigh it to make sure the ticket is right.  I swear I felt like I bought some legal crack.


----------



## Auburn (Jan 1, 2011)

renee08 said:


> Never heard of the girl and I don't really care..but have any of you ever read body language books? Her eyes are shifting too much for me for  her to be telling he truth, and she is talking too fast




Left for lying and right for recollecting right?


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jan 1, 2011)

this thread is scary. they way all this girl business has been detected reminds me so much of this very forum a few months ago.  i hope this does not happen to any of us. ♥


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 1, 2011)

"You aint got ta lie Craig, you aint got ta lie!!!!"


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye (Jan 1, 2011)

Theresamonet said:


> I wonder...those of you that are say "So what if its a wig/weave!!"...Would you be saying the same thing if you found out that Chicoro, Wanakee, Traycee. Mwedzi--Kimmaytube, or others "we" look to for hair inspiration/products/books, etc. were wearing wigs and weaves this whole time? Would it still be an 'Oh well, haters" situation.
> 
> I thought some of ya'll were going to go find and lynch the Hairveda lady when ya'll found out she used bases for her conditioner...but this chick can claim her "conditioner" grew her wig...and that's okay?


 
You make some great points. 

On an OT note, it's wrong to use bases in conditioner!? Oh, noes!


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye (Jan 1, 2011)

Auburn said:


> I've been gone too long. What was the base?
> Sorry to hijack.


 
Can we just go on 'head and bump this thread? lol
Okay, carry on ladies!
*back to lurking*


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 1, 2011)

That's a weave....I'm not buying "that's my hair" bs 
She needs to quit. Argh, another daggone Shima! jk let me stop


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 1, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> Nah its Lugos on 1st or 2nd street in Manhattan.  I never went to the place in the BK altho I heard about it.  But, you should go for the pure comedy of it.  You sign in, then walk back to a little room with three or four broke down chairs.  The guys sit on stools near a mountain of hair.  When its your turn, you point out how much hair you want (1/4 lb and up) and length plus the grade/color.  They spend time combing it on big combs then weigh it before its woven for tracks or sold loose.
> 
> PLUS, the girls in the front re-weigh it to make sure the ticket is right.  I swear I felt like I bought some legal crack.



Yes exactly like that...But its soooo messed up you guys had combs!!! I'm Jelly!
 We had nails that had been pounded threw a board like a big torture device and they had this rhythmic way of pulling the hair threw it.... everyone yelled there......and there were holes in the roof...


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 1, 2011)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> wow she's a lil hottie. that curly headed pic and straight hair pics look real.  ♥




In pic #16 you can see the lace. 

tbmw.jpg picture by dabombdivatnt - Photobucket


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 1, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> *Umm you can pull some of your baby hair out in the front, actually from what I hear, it's what you should do, to make it look more realistic.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


meh, whatever. You have an agenda. I don't have to agree with you


----------



## 10WordzOrLess (Jan 1, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> Umm you can pull some of your baby hair out in the front, actually from what I hear, it's what you should do, to make it look more realistic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye (Jan 1, 2011)

Can you condition a human hair lace front? Looks dry.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jan 1, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> I hope nobody takes it too far. I think that posting peoples addresses online can be a form of harassment and cyber bullying.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



it is and it happened to members of this forum a short while ago. ♥


----------



## Auburn (Jan 1, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> In pic #16 you can see the lace.
> 
> tbmw.jpg picture by dabombdivatnt - Photobucket



And her real eye color.. are those clear contacts?


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 1, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> *I just recently subbed to AC so I don't know if she's awesome. But when I clicked on her thing they had personal pics of her etc....You know what? I am convinced no one is reading my posts......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not missing anything. I just don't agree with ya'll and that's allowed. Even if she is a mental case and belongs in a padded room, 40 pages teasing her accomplishes what?


----------



## Auburn (Jan 1, 2011)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> it is and it happened to members of this forum a short while ago. ♥



If this ever happens to me, please send me a note.  I was lucky someone mentioned me with that blackhairsecrets site.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 1, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> You meant AfroVeda



Oh lawd, let me go fix that before I fudge up Hairveda's money.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 1, 2011)

Goldenprincess said:


> Can you condition a human hair lace front? Looks dry.



yes...but it's not going to react like attached human hair unless you spend a pretty penny on hair and really give it a deep moisturizer and the right products.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 1, 2011)

arosieworld said:


> Yes exactly like that...But its soooo messed up you guys had combs!!! I'm Jelly!
> We had nails that had been pounded threw a board like a big torture device and they had this rhythmic way of pulling the hair threw it.... everyone yelled there......and there were holes in the roof...



Dang.  the things we do for some weave hair.  I swear I went extra early in the morning cuz I didn't want to wait forever and a day.  I had the timing just right, in and out in less than 2 hours with virtually no wait for service.  

I am thankful for LHCF because for the first time in a long time, I am HAPPY with my own hair.  Its growing and I feel confident I can get it to a length that rivaled my weave.  

I think thats what really fascinates me with this chick and the comments.  Mainly because there are ups and downs to growing your hair.  We have learned and seen examples of gorgeous black women who grow their hair long.  Some use protective styles such as weaves and wigs to get there.  The biggest problem is this chick won't own up to it.  There is NO reason for her lying or using deception about her hair length and color.   There would be no controversy if she just owned up to it.  Thats it for those that don't get it.


----------



## Auburn (Jan 1, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> I'm not missing anything. I just don't agree with ya'll and that's allowed. Even if she is a mental case and belongs in a padded room, 40 pages teasing her accomplishes what?




 Disagreeing and belittling are two different things. 40 pages of teasing accomplished as much as disagreeing.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 1, 2011)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> oh-my god Auburn your hair & color is gorgeous in your siggy, I'm in love with your hair
> 
> but before I continue... ummmma need you to part yo' iiish, not from the front tho', at the back about 46 degrees from you Left earlobe (not right b/c ya'll good at hiding tracks at 50 degrees), upside down in the mirror in front of a search light and my once removed university microscope  (I'll return  it soon I promise).....




* You can tell her hair is real. If anything I could see being jealous of HER hair versus miss self hating. I love Auburns hair too. So thick and soft looking. The sheen. I can only dream. Hopefully I will be there one day.*


It's really easy IMO to tell real and fake hair. Sparkling your hair looks real. It just does. People IRL may be confused and I can understand that but to me your hair looks real. I was just btwn SL and APL a couple weeks ago (did a much needed trim) I said btwn I would post pics all day if I made it to APL, and people still used to thing my hair was fake. Especially if i was rocking a shrunken puff then the next day I had a huge braid out. Well huge in comparison. I know plenty of people have weave checked me thinking my hair was fake as well, I take that as a compliment, and had no problem letting them feel right on down to my SCALP. I have nothing to hide, but that's just me.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 1, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> I'm not missing anything. I just don't agree with ya'll and that's allowed. Even if she is a mental case and belongs in a padded room, 40 pages teasing her accomplishes what?



and you calling us jealous haters accomplishes what? you know how many beautiful women i have seen on this site? Why be jealous of someone's average looks?

ETA- I am so not going to argue with you. It is what it is. At the end of the day, it's really not that serious.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 1, 2011)

Theresamonet said:


> Oh lawd, let me go fix that before I fudge up Hairveda's money.


 
Well...HairVeda uses bases too...just no one cares b/c they don't claim to hand make all their products and they are fairly inexpensive.


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (Jan 1, 2011)

haha this thread was great! yeah there is too much evidence against her. i don't think her hair is real. i think she wears different types of fake hair though-sometimes tracks, sometimes a lace front wig. 

i wonder why some people are saying that women must be jealous of her in order to want to expose her. i *hate* when women use that excuse. it's like when i don't find a certain woman to be attractive, i'm a jealous hater but i'm allowed to have opinions about a guy's attractiveness? seriously, if this had been a guy lying about something else, would his female detractors still be jealous, insecure haters? just because she's a woman, this must be the reason why people would want to out her? i'm sure there are different reasons for why people are outing her. and for the record, i think she's a very pretty girl with low self-esteem who feels like she needs all of this fakeness (hair, contacts) to be beautiful


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 1, 2011)

^^^ You better speak that, girl!
PREACH!


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 1, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> and you calling us jealous haters accomplishes what? you know how many beautiful women i have seen on this site? Why be jealous of someone's average looks?
> 
> ETA- I am so not going to argue with you. It is what it is. At the end of the day, it's really not that serious.


 
Not even that - defending her is fine (there are plenty of people who came in the thread and said they thought her hair was real, and that's fine), but making a whole bunch of assumptions and trying to jab others doesn't contribute a dang thing to the convo. Just tryin' to come up in here starting ish...smh.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 1, 2011)

Goldenprincess said:


> Can we just go on 'head and bump this thread? lol
> Okay, carry on ladies!
> *back to lurking*



Here is the AfroVeda thread: 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...ew-discussion/502603-bamboozled-afroveda.html


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 1, 2011)

ConstantlyDynamic said:


> haha this thread was great! yeah there is too much evidence against her. i don't think her hair is real. i think she wears different types of fake hair though-sometimes tracks, sometimes a lace front wig.
> 
> i wonder why some people are saying that women must be jealous of her in order to want to expose her. i *hate* when women use that excuse. it's like when i don't find a certain woman to be attractive, i'm a jealous hater but i'm allowed to have opinions about a guy's attractiveness? seriously, if this had been a guy lying about something else, would his female detractors still be jealous, insecure haters? just because she's a woman, this must be the reason why people would want to out her? i'm sure there are different reasons for why people are outing her. and for the record, i think she's a very pretty girl with low self-esteem who feels like she needs all of this fakeness (hair, contacts) to be beautiful


 
 not like people are in here talmbout her toes or her mama. Geez. All the additional details were just examples of alleged lying that were taken from ANOTHER SITE. Yea, they might be haters...funny haters though, lol!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jan 1, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> In pic #16 you can see the lace.
> 
> tbmw.jpg picture by dabombdivatnt - Photobucket



oh. i'm not familiar with weaves. that makes me wonder. irl when i see people with that light strip at their hairline, i just assumed thats where their foundation stops. from what you guys are sayin those ladies were just wearing a wig lol. ♥


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 1, 2011)

subscribing...


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jan 1, 2011)

Well I see this thread as gone into a new different.....:nothingfunny:


----------



## sweetlaughter (Jan 1, 2011)

she is clearly lying. 

and let us not forget that her product line was never actually delivered to anyone who ordered it even though she promptly took their money. the complaints are online and you can see them through screen grabs on the other site. not only was she lying bout her hair and her eye color and backyard she was running a straight up SCAM. who on youtube talks about how to use a product and never once shows us how to use it? esp when they are the owners of the product line? a scammer that's who.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 1, 2011)

TamedTresses said:


> subscribing...


 
You are a fool.


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 1, 2011)

Just kidding around. I'm just lurking...


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (Jan 1, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> ^^^ You better speak that, girl!
> PREACH!



haha you don't know how much that irks me because it makes the assumption that we are so irrational that as soon as we see a pretty woman, we just want to attack her. come on now! women are human beings and have different rationales behind their actions


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 1, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> You are a fool.



Girl, people do that all the time. I just wanted to join the fun.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 1, 2011)

TamedTresses said:


> Girl, people do that all the time. I just wanted to join the fun.


 
I won't hate on you!

Hey when I grow my hair to BSL, can you start a thread for me about how my hair is fake so I can make a parting video?!


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 1, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> I won't hate on you!
> 
> Hey when I grow my hair to BSL, can you start a thread for me about how my hair is fake so I can make a parting video?!



Sure thing, hun.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 1, 2011)

ConstantlyDynamic said:


> haha you don't know how much that irks me because it makes the assumption that we are so irrational that as soon as we see a pretty woman, we just want to attack her. come on now! women are human beings and have different rationales behind their actions



Exactly. And there are plenty of BEAUTIFUL, long-haired women here and I don't see people starting threads about them. I do believe that we are competitive but men are the EXACT same way and no one ever calls them out for it. It's like they do the same exact things we do, but we're the irrational, emotional beings. Get outta here with that.


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 1, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> I won't hate on you!
> 
> Hey when I grow my hair to BSL, can you start a thread for me about how my hair is fake so I can make a parting video?!



Omg me too me too!!!!!!!
PPPPPPLLLLLLLEEEAAASSSSSEEE!!!!!!


----------



## keepithealthy (Jan 1, 2011)

Okay I don't ever comment on these type of threads....ever. But I've been reading this one since it started and I do think the girls hair is fake.
Just leaving my opionon  My sis has alopecia and buys a lot of really nice expensive weave systems. It looks so real that most people don't question if it is hers. My sister also puts a lot of hair systems in for people so I see a lot of different weave styles. 

I decided to show my sister the videos to get her opinion and she was like oh yeah that's a weave. Now I must admit when it is wet it is pretty real looking, but I'm sorry that fishtail video the hair looks really fake. Here hair looks different in most of her videos. Like someone else said I think she switches up on how the hair is installed. Now I could be wrong it could be hers but I wouldn't be surprised if it's not. 

btw I'm no hater, I think she is a pretty girl and has a nice shape but if the hair aint real why lie :/
shoot she would make just as much money if not more doing the weave thing. 

Anyhoo just my 2 cents


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 1, 2011)

arosieworld said:


> Omg me too me too!!!!!!!
> PPPPPPLLLLLLLEEEAAASSSSSEEE!!!!!!



I got you, boo. I got you.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jan 1, 2011)

To anyone defending Tanesha, I'm okay with the people stalking here because wasn't she accused of selling things and not providing the product, scamming people with her hair care company. If someone commits fraud, they deserve to lose some of their privacy. She had a company or fake company called Neeshi products....


----------



## aquajoyice (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't think she's wearing a lace front. You can typically tell a LF by the edges and her hair doesn't have that "doll hair" look about it. She may have a couple of tracks but over all I think it's hers. Now the contacts are a whole other story and she is definitely delusional in some of her vids and I find it hard to believe much of what she says. But it's not the end of the world and she certainly isn't the first to lie on YT or in life.


----------



## Curly Luul (Jan 1, 2011)

_My belief is that everyone is entitled to an opinion, we don’t all have to agree with each other in fact that makes the discussion more interesting. If people believe her hair is a weave/ lace front weave/ wig etc, then they have the right to think that. If others want to believe that’s her real hair, they also have the right to think that. That’s the beauty of “freedom of speech” 

Now claiming that people are haters or that they are jealous of this woman’s hair, just because they have a different view from you is just unnecessary. I think that’s just an illogical and a highly emotional statement to make. Furthermore it has no substance to it, that’s just my opinion.  I really believe that no female on this forum is jealous of her looks or her hair. I just believe that people don’t like being lied to or don’t like liars._


----------



## NaturallySweet73 (Jan 1, 2011)

I have never seen this youtuber, but looking at the video alone doesnt convince me that she is fake.  I have fam with dif colors of eyes and they are not fake.  Certain traits are rare and maybe the hair and the eyes make her to good to be true?  trying to understand why this is a huge deal.  Ill check out some more of her vids...........


----------



## LaBelleLL (Jan 1, 2011)

Curly Luul said:


> _My belief is that everyone is entitled to an opinion, we don’t all have to agree with each other in fact that makes the discussion more interesting. If people believe her hair is a weave/ lace front weave/ wig etc, then they have the right to think that. If others want to believe that’s her real hair, they also have the right to think that. That’s the beauty of “freedom of speech”
> 
> *Now claiming that people are haters or that they are jealous of this woman’s hair, just because they have a different view from you is just unnecessary. I think that’s just an illogical and a highly emotional statement to make. Furthermore it has no substance to it, that’s just my opinion.  I really believe that no female on this forum is jealous of her looks or her hair. I just believe that people don’t like being lied to or don’t like liars.*_



Thank you for this. Sometimes I wonder if people say things just to fight.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 2, 2011)

NaturallySweet73 said:


> I have never seen this youtuber, but looking at the video alone doesnt convince me that she is fake.  I have fam with dif colors of eyes and they are not fake.  Certain traits are rare and maybe the hair and the eyes make her to good to be true?  trying to understand why this is a huge deal.  Ill check out some more of her vids...........



you may want to read through the thread and then see if your opinion is the same   I'm sure we all know of black folks with light eyes and straighter hair.  That isn't the point of this thread most posting see it.


----------



## Skiggle (Jan 2, 2011)

keepithealthy said:


> Okay I don't ever comment on these type of threads....ever. But I've been reading this one since it started and I do think the girls hair is fake.
> Just leaving my opionon  My sis has alopecia and buys a lot of really nice expensive weave systems. It looks so real that most people don't question if it is hers. My sister also puts a lot of hair systems in for people so I see a lot of different weave styles.
> 
> I decided to show my sister the videos to get her opinion and she was like oh yeah that's a weave. Now I must admit when it is wet it is pretty real looking, but I'm sorry that fishtail video the hair looks really fake. Here hair looks different in most of her videos. Like someone else said I think she switches up on how the hair is installed. Now I could be wrong it could be hers but I wouldn't be surprised if it's not.
> ...



Your  post hit the spot!


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 2, 2011)

*sigh 

After seeing a couple of her videos and pics and her hairline was different in all of them, I'd think it's logical to conclude that this girl right here is INDEED wearing a weave or lace front. Who cares? Obviously people that don't like liars.

Slight sidebar: I don't see the point in disabling comments to videos. If you don't want people to talk about what you doing/saying in your video, wouldn't it be best to just remove.the.video..? erplexed




Now I'll be on my merry way back to lurkdom...


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 2, 2011)

This thread is still going? People will believe what they want to and that's fine but when a person has a clear history of fraud, it's open season IMO.

OT: Auburn, your hair is drool worthy


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 2, 2011)

lizelies said:


> she is clearly lying.
> 
> and let us not forget that her product line was never actually delivered to anyone who ordered it even though she promptly took their money. the complaints are online and you can see them through screen grabs on the other site. not only was she lying bout her hair and her eye color and backyard she was running a straight up SCAM. who on youtube talks about how to use a product and never once shows us how to use it? esp when they are the owners of the product line? a scammer that's who.



Yeah and if this ebay id,  jared72886 is her boyfriends then many people did not get the products they bought from him either, check out the feedback  > eBay Feedback Profile for jared72886


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 2, 2011)

jerseygurl said:


> This thread is still going? People will believe what they want to and that's fine but when a person has a clear history of fraud, it's open season IMO.
> 
> OT: Auburn, your hair is drool worthy



I think the mods are on vacay   it will be clank clanked tomorrow I'm sure


----------



## DrC (Jan 2, 2011)

So, I come back to this thread after work and  its 24 pages?? I take it that you all couldn't at least wait for me to catch up and read all the good juicy comments and ratchetness posted within this thread. ( Ya'll couldn't wait for me?  

Fine Then!! Carry on you heauxs lol.  

j/k


----------



## dm81 (Jan 2, 2011)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> this thread is scary. they way all this girl business has been detected reminds me so much of this very forum a few months ago.  i hope this does not happen to any of us. ♥



Be legit about yours and it won't.



NaturallySweet73 said:


> I have never seen this youtuber, but looking at the video alone doesnt convince me that she is fake.  I have fam with dif colors of eyes and they are not fake.  Certain traits are rare and maybe the hair and the eyes make her to good to be true?  trying to understand why this is a huge deal.  Ill check out some more of her vids...........


----------



## empressri (Jan 2, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> Wow!  Someone is spending an awful lot of time focused on a former classmate.  And if this poster hates the girl so much and thinks she is fake, why would they keep in touch "sometimes"?
> 
> This just does not make any sense.  Maybe I'm just too logical for my own good.
> 
> If she did in fact create a hair care line, based on the use of a wig, she would not be the first.  Motions (relaxer company) just did a photo shoot with nothing but wigs.



Let me tell you...when folks go ALL out of their way to write that long thing like that chick did...I'm looking for an IV trailing behind her to see if she has a thorazine drip set up cause that seems EXTRA crazy.

It's like you hate her so much...you trying to sleep with her? If someone is real or fake, or has real or fake something, SO F**KING WHAT?!?!?! I'm not going to kill myself to make people try to believe it either way.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 2, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> * You can tell her hair is real. If anything I could see being jealous of HER hair versus miss self hating. I love Auburns hair too. So thick and soft looking. The sheen. I can only dream. Hopefully I will be there one day.*
> 
> 
> It's really easy IMO to tell real and fake hair. Sparkling your hair looks real. It just does. People IRL may be confused and I can understand that but to me your hair looks real. I was just btwn SL and APL a couple weeks ago (did a much needed trim) I said btwn I would post pics all day if I made it to APL, and people still used to thing my hair was fake. Especially if i was rocking a shrunken puff then the next day I had a huge braid out. Well huge in comparison. I know plenty of people have weave checked me thinking my hair was fake as well, I take that as a compliment, and had no problem letting them feel right on down to my SCALP. I have nothing to hide, but that's just me.


  girl i don't currr.... I'm just looking forward to the day ya'll.. anybody, heyyeelll SOMEBODY has to weave check me!  cuz right now... awse I'm whipping is my scalp

i whip my scalp back-n-forth... whip-scalp-back-n-forth! but I get more shine than a little bit!


----------



## keepithealthy (Jan 2, 2011)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> girl i don't currr.... I'm just looking forward to the day ya'll.. anybody, heyyeelll SOMEBODY has to weave check me!  cuz right now... awse I'm whipping is my scalp
> 
> i whip my scalp back-n-forth... whip-scalp-back-n-forth! but I get more shine than a little bit!


 that was funny girl!


----------



## ms-gg (Jan 2, 2011)

I am so sorry but I just can't pass the brushing dude.  I mean really...who brushes their hair with porcupine quills and still has waist length hair to show for it?!?!!? YouTube - HOW TO GET GLAMOROUS WAVES WITH YOUR CURLING IRON (check 4:27)

Come on now, this is LHCF...I think we know how much babying we have to do to retain length....


----------



## aunaturel. (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't know if it was posted...but in this pic you can clearly see the lacefront...& she forgot her contacts.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hmmm, 25 pages?! really??!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 2, 2011)

dm81 said:


> Be legit about yours and it won't.




I am too through


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 2, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Exactly. And there are plenty of BEAUTIFUL, long-haired women here and I don't see people starting threads about them. I do believe that we are competitive but men are the EXACT same way and no one ever calls them out for it. It's like they do the same exact things we do, but we're the irrational, emotional beings. Get outta here with that.



I have man men tell me how they much rather hang with females then men. Just like how some of us would rather hang with men then females because of whatever reasons. Anyways they say men are competitive and always talking about what they have and how much money they got, always trying do some slick stuff to the next and they just feel more comfortable around women. I can totally dig it cause I am one of those females that just doesn't get a long with other females.



Curly Luul said:


> _My belief is that everyone is entitled to an opinion, we don’t all have to agree with each other in fact that makes the discussion more interesting. If people believe her hair is a weave/ lace front weave/ wig etc, then they have the right to think that. If others want to believe that’s her real hair, they also have the right to think that. That’s the beauty of “freedom of speech”
> 
> Now claiming that people are haters or that they are jealous of this woman’s hair, just because they have a different view from you is just unnecessary. *I think that’s just an illogical and a highly emotional statement to make. Furthermore it has no substance to it, that’s just my opinion.  I really believe that no female on this forum is jealous of her looks or her hair.* I just believe that people don’t like being lied to or don’t like liars._


 thank you! exactly the point I was trying to make. your whole post was on point.



CocoT said:


> *sigh
> 
> *After seeing a couple of her videos and pics and her hairline was different in all of them,* I'd think it's logical to conclude that this girl right here is INDEED wearing a weave or lace front. Who cares? Obviously people that don't like liars.
> 
> ...



OMG I was just going to say the bolded. In the video I posted her hairline was kinda jagged in the close up with some baldness not a lot but it was jagged. Now in the pic pookaloo put up the #16 pic, not only is her hair a shiny plastic brown, but her hairline is even and that sho nuff is a LF she's wearing.


----------



## Daeuiel (Jan 2, 2011)

^^^Naw, in that pic she's wearing the brown contacts.  ....


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 2, 2011)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> girl i don't currr.... I'm just looking forward to the day ya'll.. anybody, heyyeelll SOMEBODY has to weave check me!  cuz right now... awse I'm whipping is my scalp
> 
> i whip my scalp back-n-forth... whip-scalp-back-n-forth! but I get more shine than a little bit!


 But you responded though?


----------



## Auburn (Jan 2, 2011)

Ateeya shows us her weaves, clip ins, lacefronts, wigs, and whatever.  She keeps it real with us and for that, I can respect her but THIS chick..


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 2, 2011)

Daeuiel said:


> ^^^Naw, in that pic she's wearing the brown contacts.  ....


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 2, 2011)

My head hurts...I luh y'all...lol


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 2, 2011)

aunaturel. said:


> I don't know if it was posted...but in this pic you can clearly see the lacefront...& she forgot her contacts.


Sooooooo, I'm on my cell and just enlarged the pic.  The left (our left) near the eyebrow and hairline looks mighty suspect.  Just saying.....


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 2, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Sooooooo, I'm on my cell and just enlarged the pic.  The left (our left) near the eyebrow and hairline looks mighty suspect.  Just saying.....



shoot the forhead region along the hairline is suspect as well. And check out the part...or lack of I mean how does ones hair just fall like that. Where is the part? some of the believers PLEASE PLEASE show me her part.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jan 2, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> Nah its Lugos on 1st or 2nd street in Manhattan.  I never went to the place in the BK altho I heard about it.  But, you should go for the pure comedy of it.  You sign in, then walk back to a little room with three or four broke down chairs.  The guys sit on stools near a mountain of hair.  When its your turn, you point out how much hair you want (1/4 lb and up) and length plus the grade/color.  They spend time combing it on big combs then weigh it before its woven for tracks or sold loose.
> 
> PLUS, the girls in the front re-weigh it to make sure the ticket is right.  I swear I felt like I bought some legal crack.


I was tom'bout the Lugos in Brooklyn! LOL. Let me find out it's a family affair! Am I the only one who had to kiss a ring on the way out?


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok looking through that photobucket she is I'll give her very pretty. She does look a little funny sometimes but this could be cause her crazyness really turned me off. You know how someone could have a stank tude and it make them ugly?

And damn you light and white bishes who don't get bad stretch marks after kids. I know it's genes but it seems like especially white girls don't really get the bad stretch marks.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 2, 2011)

I never post in "drama" threads cuz I always miss them....but this is too good to pass up.

1)As for the authenticity of homegirls hair....clearly it's questionable.  I'm no expert at weave spotting, but her hair doesn't look real to me.  
2)Her outrageous claims of bald-fade to waist length are utterly ridiculous.
3)Her eyes....C'MON SON!
4)Her overall e-persona seems very contrived.  I think she is a very pretty girl, but pretty doen't always make for a nice person. 

As far as posters being "haters" or "jealous" of this girl...HA! PLEASE!  I haven't seen one "jealous" post.  If anything the same people who are outting her have claimed that she is indeed a beautiful girl, all in the same sentence.

What I don't appreciate is someone trying to offer me advice and sell me products to grow a wig.  If you claim to make the best cheesecake in the world and sell me your recipe for $100, I'ma be pissed when I see you pull a Sarah Lee out the freezer.

My $0.02 ***and I'm out***


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 2, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> But you responded though?



responded to what?  i think she was joking around with me right?

what-*R-U*-talkin-bout-willis

i was lost anyway, was I suppose to be offended by something?  cuz girl ya'll have to tell me.... I definitely have ADD and half arse read posts... i'll go by up for you tho' and perhaps  see if i can somehow uhhhhhh get offended


----------



## keepithealthy (Jan 2, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> Ok looking through that photobucket she is I'll give her very pretty. She does look a little funny sometimes but this could be cause her crazyness really turned me off. You know how someone could have a stank tude and it make them ugly?
> *
> And damn you light and white bishes who don't get bad stretch marks after kids. I know it's genes but it seems like especially white girls don't really get the bad stretch marks*.



Well in my family it's the other way around. Cause all of the light relatives have crazy streatch marks and my dark skinned relatives have very little stretch marks to none...shoot I could post a pic of two of my cousins and you would never think they had a child....They still running around wearing bikinis in the summer and what not lol


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 2, 2011)

ok ... I looked back.... ummmmm, I'm still responding, yet level of *disinterest* is *STILL* growing

but that's just meerplexed  

Auburn's hair is still-fly-arse-hell, lost on anything else going on... but ahhhhhh yah u go girl!


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 2, 2011)

See I was trying to tell y'all, her hair stops at her collar bone in the back. She has layered hair but she has tracks in. You have to pay attention to this video..I promise you, you will see her hair because she plays with it and it pulls apart from the added in hair. You have to look at the fly aways...it's bulky enough that you can tell which is her's.

YouTube - How To Make A Fishtail Braid


----------



## MissMasala5 (Jan 2, 2011)

Y'all are good! I can't see LF in the "evidence" pics  In her defense, her curly hair textured vids and pics look authentic to me. She has really fine hair with loose curls. I know plenty of people with this texture naturally. Most wig hair isn't this fine, is it?

However, I wish she'd flip her hair over and show it from the back. That would be more convincing, IMO. And because her hair seems to be two very different lengths when she pulls it to the front makes it seem like she's got fillers or additions in the back. 

She does seem to be a bit, I don't know, "off" in her presentation, rather disingenuous, regardless of her hair.


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 2, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I think the mods are on vacay   it will be clank clanked tomorrow I'm sure


I no right?! 
Your hair has lovely definition. I hope mine does the same when I finally chop off these relaxed ends


----------



## Auburn (Jan 2, 2011)

MissMasala5 said:


> Y'all are good! I can't see LF in the "evidence" pics  In her defense, her curly hair textured vids and pics look authentic to me. She has really fine hair with loose curls. I know plenty of people with this texture naturally. Most wig hair isn't this fine, is it?
> 
> However, I wish she'd flip her hair over and show it from the back. That would be more convincing, IMO. And because her hair seems to be two very different lengths when she pulls it to the front makes it seem like she's got fillers or additions in the back.
> 
> She does seem to be a bit, I don't know, "off" in her presentation, rather disingenuous, regardless of her hair.




OT: Excuse me mam but I am sooooo waiting on your update!

(back on topic)
YouTube - How To Make A Fishtail Braid
and at 0:30 you can see her hair in the back.. theeeeen you can see her hair when she starts brushing it...

She claims she layers her own hair but... who would layer it like that?  I guess I'm living under a rock because I don't see women with almost hip length hair and neck or shoulder length layers.

Alright.  That's all from my point of view tonight.


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 2, 2011)

MissMasala5 said:


> Y'all are good! I can't see LF in the "evidence" pics  In her defense, her curly hair textured vids and pics look authentic to me. She has really fine hair with loose curls. I know plenty of people with this texture naturally. Most wig hair isn't this fine, is it?
> 
> However, I wish she'd flip her hair over and show it from the back. That would be more convincing, IMO. And because her hair seems to be two very different lengths when she pulls it to the front makes it seem like she's got fillers or additions in the back.
> 
> She does seem to be a bit, I don't know, "off" in her presentation, rather disingenuous, regardless of her hair.



Look upthread at the YT link posted and look at her "layers"


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 2, 2011)

Okay okay okay....I gotta do it!
YT Exposed
Dammmit, I can't turn back now.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jan 2, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> Nah its Lugos on 1st or 2nd street in Manhattan. I never went to the place in the BK altho I heard about it. But, you should go for the pure comedy of it. *You sign in, then walk back to a little room with three or four broke down chairs. The guys sit on stools near a mountain of hair.* *When its your turn, you point out how much hair you want* (1/4 lb and up) and length plus the grade/color. They spend time combing it on big combs then weigh it before its woven for tracks or sold loose.
> 
> PLUS, the girls in the front re-weigh it to make sure the ticket is right. *I swear I felt like I bought some legal crack.*


 
I KNOW I'm late with this, but there's no "WOW, just WOW" button...._can we get one mods?_


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 2, 2011)

Well g'nite my lovelies, I've enjoyed reading this thread and if it's still here in the morning I'll be back


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 2, 2011)

DivaD04 said:


> See I was trying to tell y'all, her hair stops at her collar bone in the back. She has layered hair but she has tracks in. You have to pay attention to this video..I promise you, you will see her hair because she plays with it and it pulls apart from the added in hair. You have to look at the fly aways...it's bulky enough that you can tell which is her's.
> 
> YouTube - How To Make A Fishtail Braid


 
The hair being uneven isn't good enough for me (I'm not defending her in ANY way), just sayin. When I had a relaxer my hair was different lengths all over, and when I braided my hair my flyaways looked like that too.

I'm officially confused...I'd love to give her props but I can't.

Her video on how she uses her hair products thoroughly made me itchy...she combed her hair before adding her conditioner, then after leaving it on for 5 min she was like, see how easy it is to detangle? I was like but wait, you just detangled...then she said it had UV protection and it's like sunblock for your hair, but she rinsed it out...then she was reading the ingredients like they were brand new to her, yet she made the ish? Just all kinds of itchy!


----------



## MissMasala5 (Jan 2, 2011)

Auburn said:


> OT: Excuse me mam but I am sooooo waiting on your update!



I'll be posting something soon. I did flat iron my hair recently for the first time in a while for a party I threw, and got weave checked--by a dude 



> (back on topic)
> YouTube - How To Make A Fishtail Braid
> and at 0:30 you can see her hair in the back.. theeeeen you can see her hair when she starts brushing it...
> 
> ...





jerseygurl said:


> Look upthread at the YT link posted and look at her "layers"



 I see that. Something is going on with that. But the front of her hair looks real to me. But if that were a LF for real? Chick needs to get into the installation business for LFs to the stars


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 2, 2011)

dm81 said:


> Be legit about yours and it won't.


 

I need you to come and put my daughter back to sleep cuz I LOL'D sofa king hard at this


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jan 2, 2011)

Auburn said:


> OT: Excuse me mam but I am sooooo waiting on your update!
> 
> (back on topic)
> YouTube - How To Make A Fishtail Braid
> ...



This is so true. And what she's calling bangs aren't bangs... that area is the true length of her hair. Why would that part be all jagged and haystack looking and the longer hair be silky? The longer the hair, the  older the hair, the older the hair, the more damaged it is. Also notice how she calls her hair silky but she doesn't know if your hair is silky.   She cannot be serious!  Supposedly she goes under different names on YT making comments "defending" herself saying things like "Tanesha doesn't look like a n**ger." I got this info off gurugossip, don't know if it's true lol.


----------



## PretteePlease (Jan 2, 2011)

2011 in with a bang I want that hair she got it's cute


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 2, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> The hair being uneven isn't good enough for me (I'm not defending her in ANY way), just sayin. When I had a relaxer my hair was different lengths all over, and when I braided my hair my flyaways looked like that too.
> 
> I'm officially confused...I'd love to give her props but I can't.
> 
> Her video on how she uses her hair products thoroughly made me itchy...she combed her hair before adding her conditioner, then after leaving it on for 5 min she was like, see how easy it is to detangle? I was like but wait, you just detangled...then she said it had UV protection and it's like sunblock for your hair, but she rinsed it out...then she was reading the ingredients like they were brand new to her, yet she made the ish? Just all kinds of itchy!



Did I miss that one...I seen the one where she kept skipping through the video so I stopped watching it...She said it was her new line and then the vid jumped. I was all types of confuse. I .....hold on!

I'm trying to figure out the Neeshi products.


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 2, 2011)

DivaD04 said:


> Okay okay okay....I gotta do it!
> YT Exposed
> Dammmit, I can't turn back now.




There is another website blasting her?!.....This girl need to drop a press release change her youtube to be about nails....erplexed


----------



## ART11 (Jan 2, 2011)

She is a pretty girl and all but the videos...  I mean, it isn't live tv. Did she play them back and LOOK at them HERSELF before she posted them?? That fishtail video is pretty obvious. When I saw that one, I am kinda mad that she expects me to think that is her hair.


----------



## SleekyHair (Jan 2, 2011)

This girl has become the Beyonce of Youtube.  She's got the "haters" , the lacefront wigs, and the vacant eye look.  All she needs now is the record deal!


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 2, 2011)

jasmineml said:


> I need you to come and put my daughter back to sleep cuz I LOL'D *sofa king* hard at this



Awwww man, here is my new cuss phrase for 2011.  I hope you don't mind if I jack the phrase.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 2, 2011)

DivaD04 said:


> Did I miss that one...I seen the one where she kept skipping through the video so I stopped watching it...She said it was her new line and then the vid jumped. I was all types of confuse. I .....hold on!
> 
> I'm trying to figure out the Neeshi products.


 
It's on her Neeshi Products channel...she only has two videos up. She shows how she applies her conditioner...rakes it through and then talks about how amazing it is and how her hair is so shiny. You'll barf, I promise...lol. The way she rolls/rubs product on her ends kills me. I'm trying real hard to give her the BOTD but my goodness, she is making it difficult.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 2, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> Awwww man, here is my new cuss phrase for 2011. I hope you don't mind if I jack the phrase.


 

LOL!   I jacked it from Aqua Teen Hunger Force on AdultSwm.  Don't tell nobody tho


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 2, 2011)

I kind of feel bad. I'm looking for the product Neeshi and I can't find...well, nothing but her and her real life... Man, how much do they pay PI's....this shish is not hard. Especially for those who blast her "bizness" I mean dizzamn. 
As we try to find Tanesha's real hair someone doesn't like her...over there.  
-----------------------------------------

ETA 
I honestly had this notion that the Neeshi products weren't her's. I can't prove it since it's no where on the net...I only have this inkling because of the whole hair in action.


----------



## StopMakingSense (Jan 2, 2011)

i was here


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 2, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> Awwww man, here is my new cuss phrase for 2011.  I hope you don't mind if I jack the phrase.


  OMG thats a real place Sofa king there ads are hilarious!
check them out!!


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 2, 2011)

Auburn said:


> Ateeya shows us her weaves, clip ins, lacefronts, wigs, and whatever.  She keeps it real with us and for that, I can respect her but THIS chick..



Didn't you have a YouTube? Imma need that link. I don't know about this chick with the Indian Remy wig on we're talking about, but I'm coveting *your* hair right now.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 2, 2011)

arosieworld said:


> OMG thats a real place Sofa king there ads are hilarious!
> check them out!!


 

LOL...he was doin that ish on purpose!  I feel like I've been Rick Rolled


----------



## Auburn (Jan 2, 2011)

SleekyHair said:


> This girl has become the Beyonce of Youtube.  She's got the "haters" , the lacefront wigs, and *the vacant eye look*.  All she needs now is the record deal!



It is time for me to go to bed! 


OT: I am drooling with my mouth closed at your hair.  My goodness!


----------



## Auburn (Jan 2, 2011)

Theresamonet said:


> Didn't you have a YouTube? Imma need that link. I don't know about this chick with the Indian Remy wig on we're talking about, but I'm coveting *your* hair right now.



Yes'm YouTube - eccentricBEAUTY's Channel


----------



## NaturallySweet73 (Jan 2, 2011)

Well I have perused the videos and what i see is nada evidence that her hair is a lacefront. Sorry. And I do think that the message sent here is that yeah she could have long hair and light eyes, but it would HAVE to be a LF because as we all know chocalate chicks cant grow no hair (im absolutely positive that would be denied)! Which is odd to me b/c this is a hair forum full of beautiful chocolate woman with long hair, so you know this not impossible to have hair that texture and that length. Looking at the videos i don't even see any evidence that her eyes are fake. I looked...didnt see nothing. As far as her demeanor...........well she just seems a bit anna nicholish to me 

Also, its pretty weird and nutty to me that her former roommate would dedicate an entire web page to someone she hates then say she talks to her every now an then.......hm. Yeah, sounds like thier may have been some cattiness sprinkled with a little crazy that produced that site. This tuber may be a little ditsy, but that does not make her hair a lace and her eyes colored by contacts.


I stand corrected........lol......I just saw her real eye color on page 14.....eww  Im going to bed!


----------



## Auburn (Jan 2, 2011)

**sighsssssss**


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 2, 2011)

Auburn said:


> **sighsssssss**


 
Girl, don't sigh. You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink.

Now I'm still on the fence about her hair, but there is def something up with her alternating hairlines....but those eyes? 1000% sure they are contacts.


----------



## MissMasala5 (Jan 2, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Girl, don't sigh. You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink.
> 
> Now I'm still on the fence about her hair, but there is def something up with her alternating hairlines....*but those eyes? 1000% sure they are contacts.*



Post #487


----------



## Embyra (Jan 2, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> Ok looking through that photobucket she is I'll give her very pretty. She does look a little funny sometimes but this could be cause her crazyness really turned me off. You know how someone could have a stank tude and it make them ugly?
> 
> And damn you light and white bishes who don't get bad stretch marks after kids. I know it's genes but it seems like especially white girls don't really get the bad stretch marks.




.YouTube - Embarrassing Teen Bodies - Stretch marks

 i worked in beauty industry and trust white girls when they get them are bad due to their skin being thinner and not having as much collagen


----------



## ART11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Well don't the pics without the eyes shed some light on that issue? One of them is colored contacts unless she has something special going on.


----------



## Auburn (Jan 2, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Girl, don't sigh. You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink.
> 
> Now I'm still on the fence about her hair, but there is def something up with her alternating hairlines....but those eyes? 1000% sure they are contacts.



Lemme get cha off that fence.
YouTube - Beauty Talk
9:30 on out.

Speaking of horses, I'll try not to beat the horse any further.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 2, 2011)

MissMasala5 said:


> Post #487


 
Exactly. More evidence...yea sorry, the eyes are a no brainer.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 2, 2011)

* throws hands up and walks away shaking head and muttering *


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 2, 2011)

Auburn said:


> Lemme get cha off that fence.
> YouTube - Beauty Talk
> 9:30 on out.
> 
> Speaking of horses, I'll try not to beat the horse any further.


 
What's really happening with that blonde hair? I seriously don't think it's all her hair, but I can't figure out what's exactly going on...tracks...lace fronts...is her hair texlaxed? All three???


----------



## Sade (Jan 2, 2011)

I was here


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 2, 2011)

NaturallySweet73 said:


> you may want to read through the thread and then see if your opinion is the same  I'm sure we all know of black folks with light eyes and straighter hair. That isn't the point of this thread most posting see it.
> 
> Well I have perused the videos and what i see is nada evidence that her hair is a lacefront.  Sorry.  And I do think that the message sent here is that yeah she could have long hair and light eyes, but it would HAVE to be a LF because as we all know chocalate chicks cant grow no hair (im absolutely positive that would be denied)! *Which is odd to me b/c this is a hair forum full of beautiful chocolate woman with long hair, so you know this not impossible to have hair that texture and that length. Looking at the videos i don't even see any evidence that her eyes are fake.  I looked...didnt see nothing*.   As far as her demeanor...........well she just seems a bit anna nicholish to me
> 
> Also, its pretty weird and nutty to me that her former roommate would dedicate an entire web page to someone she hates then say she talks to her every now an then.......hm.  Yeah, sounds like thier may have been some cattiness sprinkled with a little crazy that produced that site.  This tuber may be a little ditsy, but that does not make her hair a lace and her eyes colored by contacts.



First- If you where READ the thread versus to peruse the video you might see what others are talking about 
Second- The bolded!! That is exactly why you should give the ladies HERE the BOTD before this fraud.....We know what is possible and would GLADLY give someone their congratulations on a job well done...... The women here know more about hair, weaved, braided, relaxed or natural than anyone else on the net... When you hear hoof-beats think Horses not Zebras.....There are threads all over the place that have come to the conclusion that she liar, that's also the majority in this thread, she has shut down her blog and other business ventures..
Third- As for the eyecolor? Really? There are pictures on her model website. Which is not a video so you missed it........


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 2, 2011)

SN: There is nothing wrong with colored contacts, but if she thinks she is fooling people (wait, oh yea, she is, looool), that's a mess.

When I was in college I had green contacts, and a lot of the time I only wore one because they were uncomfortable (I don't wear glasses/contacts so I wasn't used to them) and I thought it looked bada$$ to have one green eye and one brown, like Kate Bosworth....heheheheheh


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 2, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> that's what I don't understand. Let's say for argument's sake, it is a lacefront. SO WHAT?! Her real hair that people are posting is at least APL stretched, thick and healthy. So ummm who cares?  The lacefront, if it is one, looks damn good and could make for  a good protective style. She is still a pretty woman with a nice shape even with the dark eyes.  It's like women are DYING to prove she is fake as a way to take something away from her. As if to say, "seeeee she doesn't have *good hair[B/]light skin (foundation comments) AND grey eyes. She just can't!"  People going off talking about childhood issues, all over a pretty girl with some contacts and long hair? For real?! It's really weird and bordering on coo coo for cocoa puffs.*


*

I'm sorry, but this is the 2nd time you've commented on someone supposedly hatin' on her "good hair".....do you care to elaborate or clarify on what you mean? 

Please feel free to include your operational defition of the term, as well as supplemental photos. Cuz I'm a bit confused. *


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 2, 2011)

arosieworld said:


> When you hear hoof-beats think Horses not Zebras.....


 
 Luv it!!


----------



## jdvzmommy (Jan 2, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> What's really happening with that blonde hair? I seriously don't think it's all her hair, but I can't figure out what's exactly going on...tracks...lace fronts...is her hair texlaxed? All three???



She doesn't even know. She said "I colored my hair...I think."


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 2, 2011)

I actually like her fake hair....I wish she would do a curling iron tutorial.. 
But when I think of her I think of when my grandpa would say 
"Don't spit on me and tell me its raining"


----------

